# Und nun ... das Wetter!



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2009)

14. Oktober 2009, 8:40 Uhr. 

Es schneit.


----------



## muirana (14. Oktober 2009)

IGITT! Du Arme und ich dachte heute früh schon hier wäre es schlimm mit dem ganzen Frost auf dem Boden und den Autos. *frier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (14. Oktober 2009)

Hier am Bodensee scheint die Sonne bei mediteranen 14 Grad! 
Aber man sieht die Berge mit Schnee!  (D.h. bald gehts wieder Skifahren!)


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hier am Bodensee scheint die Sonne bei mediteranen 14 Grad!


----------



## mtbbee (14. Oktober 2009)

hat eben aufgehört zu schnippeln 

zum Glück ist der Boden noch warm, sonst wäre das eine schöne Rutschpartie morgens gewesen. Nach warmer Dusche kann ich jetzt auch die Zehen wieder bewegen. Heute abend hole ich die Winterschuhe raus  - aber die kleine Extrarunde im Wald war sehr schön, so zuckerbestreute Bäumchen haben ihren ganz besonderen Scharm


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> aber die kleine Extrarunde im Wald war sehr schön, so zuckerbestreute Bäumchen haben ihren ganz besonderen Scharm



Aber nicht Mitte Oktober, Himmiherrgottsakrament!!!   
Ich wollte doch noch zum Großen Ahornboden...


----------



## Mrs_Jones (14. Oktober 2009)

also ich hatte Glück, dass meine neuen Winterhandschuhe und Neopren-Überschuhe gestern noch angekommen sind  
...konnte sie heute morgen dank des "tollen Wetters" gleich ausgiebigst testen


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2009)

Kinder, bin fast erfroren!!!


----------



## mtbbee (14. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Kinder, bin fast erfroren!!!



Jep, habs vorhin schon gelesen und sah das als Ansporn  - habe die Heimfahrtour vom Büro entsprechend verlängert, mein Fehler allerdings, hatte nur die Übergangshandschuhe mit und kam entsprechend schlotternd daheim an - brrr ist das schon kalt


----------



## muirana (15. Oktober 2009)

Pfuibah, bei mir sind es -2° und ich wäre fast erfroren auf dem Weg ins Büro.....wenn mich mein Kaffee in der Hand nicht gerettet hätte. ;o)
Ich hätte gerne letzte Woche zurück, da wars wärmer!


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2009)

Letzte Woche... Da war ich im Badischen unten, ganz unten an der schweizer Grenze. Wir waren in kurzen Hosen Biken, sind auf trockenen Trails gesurft und haben im Biergarten geschwitzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muirana (15. Oktober 2009)

Hach, schöne Erinnerungen an warme Tage! Letzte Woche war ich in Rom, Seightseeing im Trägertop.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2009)

Das Leben ist so...


----------



## bike2bfree (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich träume mich auch eine gute Woche zurück, in den Biergarten  

und auf die Trails...



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Letzte Woche... Da war ich im Badischen unten, ganz unten an der schweizer Grenze. Wir waren in kurzen Hosen Biken, sind auf trockenen Trails gesurft und haben im Biergarten geschwitzt...


----------



## kennysdead (15. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich bin ab Samstag nochmal auf dem Weg nach Champéry und HOFFE, dass ich noch Glück habe und noch kein Schnee liegt. Die Wetterprognose sagt bisher nichts gegenteiliges aus....*zitter*


----------



## apoptygma (15. Oktober 2009)

Also gestern wurden bereits meine "Wintersachen" aufm Bike getragen ;-)

Selbst die Herbsthandschuhe wurden nach 2 Std. empfindlich kalt bei ca. 6 Grad draussen *grusel

Und ich hätte mir meine Neoprenüberschuhe mitgewünscht, die natürlich zu Hause gelassen wurden.

Hier scheint die Sonne grad, bei knapp 1 Grad, ich hab frei und häng so rum *lach


----------



## M_on_Centurion (15. Oktober 2009)

Am Dienstag bin ich auch in einen Graupelschauer gekommen, war ansich kein Problem, nur die Kügelchen tun immer weh wenn sie einem ins Gesicht fliegen.  Temperatur war aber ok mit anfänglich 9° und später mit Sonne dann sogar zweistellig. 
Jetzt schneits bei mir gerade leicht, aber ich werde trotzdem fahren. Leider habe ich noch kein Buff und muss mir schnell was überlegen, wie ich meinen Nacken warmhalten kann. Oder ich nehme gleich die Sturmhaube vom Kartfahren mit.  Momentan hat's 2,7° *fröstl*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kennysdead (15. Oktober 2009)

@apoptygma: das haben wir gestern auch gemerkt. waren ab 17.00 Uhr unterwegs und die Kälte hat schon heftig an den Zehen genagt. Obwohl es auf den ersten Blick gar nicht so kalt ausgesehen hat.....*bibber*


----------



## Iselz (15. Oktober 2009)

brrrr, hier in dresden sind heute morgen auch autos mit weißen dächern durch die stadt gegurkt... dauerte nicht lang dann fings hier auch zu schneien an :-(

@mrs jones: wie verlief der test für die handschuhe? du könntest meine kaufentscheidung beeinflussen ;-) (meine alten werden nur noch von unqualitativ vernähten stricken zusammengehalten)


----------



## Mrs_Jones (16. Oktober 2009)

Iselz schrieb:


> @mrs jones: wie verlief der test für die handschuhe? du könntest meine kaufentscheidung beeinflussen ;-) (meine alten werden nur noch von unqualitativ vernähten stricken zusammengehalten)



Habe mir diesen Handschuh von Roeckl gekauft:
http://www.rose-city.de/shop/produc...dschuh.html/XTCsid/s2ebi40ok5jvka8e61m6gdt383

Nach 2 Tagen bei Schnee/Schneeregen, Wind und Kälte in die Arbeit fahren kann ich sagen, dass die richtig klasse sind! Schön warm und trocken. kann sie nur weiterempfehlen! 
Sie haben allerdings recht kurze Finger (was für meine Knubbelfinger super ist!), sind aber deshalb für lange, dünne Finger nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

Immer wenn man denkt, Das Wetter könnte nicht mieser werden, folgen garantiert heftige Stürme mit orkanartigen Böen und Regen- oder Nassschneeschauer! Da jagt man keinen Hund aus dem Haus - andersrum gilt das allerdings leider nicht. Meiner will immer...


----------



## Friederike.Sack (16. Oktober 2009)

nach dem schneeregen heute sollten wenigstens die spitzen, da weit hinten ein wenig puderzucker abbekommen haben.


----------



## lara79 (16. Oktober 2009)

In Lüneburg ist es nass und grau (suicide grey). War eben bei Aldi. Sind nur zwei Kilometer, aber Windstopper reicht nicht mehr, jetzt muss es schon Goretex sein, shice Klimawandel.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2009)

Sagt mal, scheint irgendwo in Deutschland die Sonne und spendet vielleicht sogar sowas wie fühlbare Wärme? Hier ist es lausig kalt und es pi... regnet, was runtergeht.


----------



## apoptygma (17. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Sagt mal, scheint irgendwo in Deutschland die Sonne und spendet vielleicht sogar sowas wie fühlbare Wärme? Hier ist es lausig kalt und es pi... regnet, was runtergeht.



Hier ist sie grad hervorgekrochen....ganz kurz. Temperaturen? Keine Ahnung  bin grad erst aus dem Bett gefallen


----------



## lara79 (17. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Sagt mal, scheint irgendwo in Deutschland die Sonne und spendet vielleicht sogar sowas wie fühlbare Wärme?



Kuck mal hier:
http://wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/such...&CONT=DL&TYPSUCHE=0&x=15&y=10&SEITE=1&LANG=de


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2009)

Nee oder?! Da steht tatsächlich "heiter"?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (17. Oktober 2009)

lara79 schrieb:


> Kuck mal hier:
> http://wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/such...&CONT=DL&TYPSUCHE=0&x=15&y=10&SEITE=1&LANG=de



In Wickede is heiter? Frechheit...das istr hier quasi umme ecke also fast)

Auf Sylt ist toll


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2009)

Sylt. Hm... Kann man da Biken? Ohne mein Radl geh ich überhaupt gar nirgends hin!


----------



## apoptygma (17. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Sylt. Hm... Kann man da Biken? Ohne mein Radl geh ich überhaupt gar nirgends hin!



Klar, bei Gegenwind und Kette rechts ;-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Klar, bei Gegenwind und Kette rechts ;-)



Also der Zeitfahrrenner. Nix MTB.  
Na, dann doch lieber Sizilien...


----------



## apoptygma (17. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Also der Zeitfahrrenner. Nix MTB.
> Na, dann doch lieber Sizilien...




Kraftausdauer ist Kraftausdauer


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Kraftausdauer ist Kraftausdauer



Jaaa... Schon... Aber... Wenn´s doch so schöne Berge zum Hochkurbeln und Runterheizen gibt!?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> 14. Oktober 2009, 8:40 Uhr.
> 
> Es schneit.



Also ich hab den ersten Schnee in Augsburg gleich zu ner Ausfahrt genutzt. Ich liebe Schnee, allein schon wenn ich ihn sehe fühle ich mich irgendwie glücklich.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/491288

Aber sry fürs posten im Ladies only Forum, ich wollt nur meine Freude über den Schnee kundtun 
Inzwischen regnet es aber nur und ein LKW hat gestern auch noch mein Auto angefahren und Fahrerflucht begangen, zum Glück hats wer gesehn und das Kennzeichen notiert. 

Zeit für ein heißes Bad, das spendet genug Wärme.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2009)

Na toll... Typen gibt´s.    Abhauen statt zu dem Mist zu stehen, den man angerichtet hat, scheint inzwischen gängige Praxis zu sein.   

Ich war in den Wäldern zwischen Igling und Erpfing unterwegs, da sah es ähnlich aus. Wo ist Dein Foto entstanden? WW?


----------



## mtbbee (17. Oktober 2009)

endlich einen Tag mal Zeit für Hausarbeit/Einkaufen  - die Fahrerei gestern bei Regen und Gegenwind hat mir gereicht, ne, heute ist Couchpotato Kaloriensammel Tag mit gutem Essen, Kaffee und Kuchen, Wein, Video - Faulsein tut soooo gut. Morgen ist ein neuer Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Na toll... Typen gibt´s.    Abhauen statt zu dem Mist zu stehen, den man angerichtet hat, scheint inzwischen gängige Praxis zu sein.
> 
> Ich war in den Wäldern zwischen Igling und Erpfing unterwegs, da sah es ähnlich aus. Wo ist Dein Foto entstanden? WW?



Jo, irgendwo Höhe Anhausen vermute ich mal =


----------



## jjules (18. Oktober 2009)

bäh.. die Tante im Radio sagt mir gerad dass Morgen das Wetter besser sein soll.. morgen ist Montag und da hab ich keine Zeit! Zefix... Trails machen ja auch nicht wirklich Spaß wenns so nass und gatschig ist. Nur Matsch wär ok, aber bei dem Wetter ziehts dir ja bei jeder Wurzel die Reifen weg..

Ich kuck grad immer noch nach Winterhandschuhen...kennt jemand die Modelle von Chiba?
http://www.chiba-shop.de/


----------



## Honigblume (18. Oktober 2009)

Hab ne Woche mit spitzen Temperaturen hinter mir, ich glaub das wärmste waren 3° C, geschneit hats auch  liegen geblieben ist er leider nicht. Dennoch hätte ich da mein Bergrad gern dabei gehabt, in Sachsen schreien die Wälder danach mit dem Bergrad entdeckt zu werden.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Oktober 2009)

..7 grad -  nieselregen - aber mein  nico hat so gebettelt .. gut - nach 20 km - draht in den reifen gefahren - total platt ...kein schlauch dabei - ca. 8 km quer übers feld heimschieben . bin bedient für heut`.... grummel .


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich sah es hier morgens noch recht gut aus. Sonnig, sogar eher lau als kalt! Gassiradeln war also noch bestens. Aber dann, als ich mittags mein schwarzes Gift hätte satteln können... Regen!


----------



## Warnschild (22. Oktober 2009)

Und ich hab keine Zeit zum Radeln: Bin grad zuhause und es ist dunkel. Nicht so gut für den Wiedereinstieg. 

Außerdem erfahren, dass mein heiß ersehntes, lang erspartes Rennrad in der falschen Rahmengröße geliefert wurde... 

Und jetzt? 

Außerdem muss ich Statistik lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2009)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Außerdem muss ich Statistik lernen.



Ich auch!


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Oktober 2009)

..ich nicht ...))  dafür hab ich mirb gestern den rotz geholt .. so ein dreck .. :-(


----------



## mountymaus (23. Oktober 2009)

Wir wollen am Sonntag eine schöne Runde drehen... Hoffentlich ohne Regen 
Was ist denn so euer Bikerevier?? Wo kommt ihr denn her?

Da sieht man erst mal wie viel Mädels auf MTB's und Rennern unterwegs sind 

Ich komme aus dem Kreis Höxter, genauer gesagt aus dem Dreiländereck NRW/Niedersachsen/Hessen. Erkennen kann man mich an einem meiner GT's. 

Mein Revier ist der Reinhardswald, der Solling und die Warburger Börde. Normalerweise fahre ich CC bei einer Streckenlänge von 25 - 50 km, je nach Laune.

Ab und zu bin ich auch mit meinem Renner unterwegs.


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Oktober 2009)

..komme aus der wetterau- fahre meist richtung taunus ... und manchmal gehts auch in den schönen rheingau , in den pfälzer wald - oder richtung elsass .... je nach zeit  und laune ....


----------



## crashxl (23. Oktober 2009)

Upps..wird halt nun etwas kälter....war letzte Woche so auf 1000m bei bis -5 Grad (mit kurzer Hose und Knielingen). Und am Sonntag hat mich der Regen (immerhin bei so um 1 Grad) erwischt. Als Belohnung gibts immer ne heisse Badewanne 
Ich hab mir mal vorgenommen: egal bei welchem Wetter, Training draussen is am schönsten (im Winter wird halt dann mal ein bischen gejoggt).
Was mich etwas nervt ist, dass meine Bekannten mit denen ich sonst so einige Runden gedreht habe, die Bikesaison geschlossen haben...


----------



## ghostmoni (24. Oktober 2009)

@crashxl: jetzt schon??? Da sind die aber früh dran. Ich glaub, wenn es friert, fahre ich auch nicht, aber sonst möchte ich schon so lange fahren, wie es geht... und im dunkeln sieht man das Wetter eh nicht 

Heute war es zeitweilig richtig schön. Ok, gegen Ende hat etwas zu regnen angefangen, aber das war auch nicht wirklich schlimm...


----------



## crashxl (25. Oktober 2009)

hi moni,

ja, leider...bei denen ist jetzt spinning angesagt. Weicheier...
ich kann zum glück immer im Hellen fahren und so Sonnenaufgänge im Winter haben echt was.
Nächste Woche wirds wieder schön. Ich glaub, ich fahr am Dienstag mit dem RR mal die Route de Cretes ab. Freu....


----------



## ghostmoni (25. Oktober 2009)

Oh, das würde ich auch gern. Aber da ich schon um 20 nach 7 aus dem Haus muss, muss ich die Sonnenaufgänge ehr aus dem Büro sehen, statt sie vom Rad aus zu genießen. Dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß. Werde wohl erst nächstes We wieder fahren können, mangels Lampe... Aber die ist schon bestellt und dann wird das unter der Woche auch wieder was.


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Oktober 2009)

Wir hatten heute wunderschönes und warmes Spätsommerwetter und waren auf rutschigen Trails (als wir sie endlich gefunden hatten  ) im Ammerseegebiet unterwegs!


----------



## Warnschild (25. Oktober 2009)

Wir hatten gestern schon Glück mit dem Wetter und ich durfte "mein" Rad probefahren. Leider musst ich feststellen, dass es zu groß ist :-( 

Von daher wird es (u. A.) bald bei den Kaufangeboten zu haben sein (ich lass meine Adresse grad verifizieren, um eine Anzeige schalten zu dürfen), einmal in S, einmal in M und einmal nur ein S-Rahmen. Passt mir alles nicht  

Achja, und jetzt bin ich natürlich auf der Suche nach nem neuen RR-Carbonrahmen in XS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (16. November 2009)

Ein paar Tage waren wir verwöhnt: Föhn. Shorts und Sommershirt über Winterunterhemd, kühles Getränk statt heißen Tee, Schuhe statt Stiefel, schwitzen statt frieren...  

Und heute? Regnet es.


----------



## ZeFlo (16. November 2009)

Warnschild schrieb:


> ..
> Achja, und jetzt bin ich natürlich auf der Suche nach nem neuen RR-Carbonrahmen in XS.



da gibts einiges von basso oder kuota z.b. 
ev. auch von rose, kommt auf die oberrohrlänge an die du brauchst.

ciao
flo


----------



## swe68 (16. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ein paar Tage waren wir verwöhnt: Föhn. Shorts und Sommershirt über Winterunterhemd, kühles Getränk statt heißen Tee, Schuhe statt Stiefel, schwitzen statt frieren...


Das erklärt die Kleidung auf dem einen Bild im Blog 



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Und heute? Regnet es.



Na und?  Ich war heute morgen (Urlaub, irgendwann muss ich ja mal meine Steuer machen) im Regen eine Stunde mit dem MTB spielen 
Danach hättest Du mich mit dem Bike unter den Gartenschlauch stellen können.  Herrlich!


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. November 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Na und?  Ich war heute morgen (Urlaub, irgendwann muss ich ja mal meine Steuer machen) im Regen eine Stunde mit dem MTB spielen
> Danach hättest Du mich mit dem Bike unter den Gartenschlauch stellen können.  Herrlich!



Das mit dem Gartenschlauch ist bei mir immer!  
Von unten nass reicht aber dann auch...


----------



## swe68 (16. November 2009)

Ich gebe ja zu - bei besserem Wetter hätte ich sicher mindestens ebenso viel Spass gehabt... 
Aber trotzdem war es ein schöner Tagesbeginn!


----------



## trek 6500 (16. November 2009)

wetter mit einem wort : ******** !! :-(


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. November 2009)




----------



## scylla (17. November 2009)

In Darmstadt regnet's seit gestern durch, und ich habe so dass es eher immer schlimmer wird 
Jetzt hab ich auch noch gemerkt, dass ich unbedingt neue (Winter/Regen-)Reifen am Stadt-HT brauche. Wollte gestern ganz normal vor ner Kreuzung bremsen... von Verzögerung fast keine Spur und am Ende hab ich mich noch quergestellt. Wenigstens wars schon dunkel und nix mehr los auf den Straßen. Sah bestimmt aus wie vor zwei Tagen erst Radfahren gelernt


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Sah bestimmt aus wie vor zwei Tagen erst Radfahren gelernt



Oder extrem gewollt und megacool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. November 2009)

ob mein Gesichtsausdruck dabei so cool war


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. November 2009)

Nach stürmischer Nacht haben wir heute blauen Himmel!  

Ich fahre später über Oberschwaben Richtung Bodensee (leider zum Arbeiten!) und werde als kleines Schmankerl die Trails von Heiligenberg aus Richtung Salem suchen - und hoffentlich finden!    

Euch einen schönen Arbeitstag!


----------



## swe68 (18. November 2009)

Ich war heute morgen unter ein paar Sternen schon laufen 
Mehr Sport draußen schaffe ich bei dem schönen Wetter heute nicht...


----------



## trhaflhow (18. November 2009)

hier auch super wetter
gestern zahnarzt ... heute zahnarzt.. wie ich diese spezies hasse:kotz:
obwohl er sehr nett ist.

aber morgen solls ja auch schön werden


----------



## MelleD (18. November 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> aber morgen solls ja auch schön werden


 
Grml, und mein Bike liegt auseinander gerupft in der Garage, meine Gabel steckt hoffentlich schon im Karton auf dem Rückweg zu mir. 
Vielleicht, aber auch nur vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch noch, dass Wetter auszunutzen. *daumen drück*


----------



## M_on_Centurion (18. November 2009)

Wir hatten heute auch super Wetter, blauer Himmel, Sonne, über 10°. 

Kleiner Wermutstropfen war nur, dass durch den Dauerregen und die Blätter die Trails hier nicht mehr wirklich anfängerinnenfreundlich sind. Aber besser langsamer als gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (18. November 2009)

--15 grad , top wetter - aber so angepisst von der arbeit- und so körperlich fertig - da ging nix mehr mit´m bike .. schade , dass einem die arbeit alles vermiesen kann ...... :-(


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Dezember 2009)

Mädels, ich war heute 2 1/2 Stunden Singletrailen - bei 10 Grad und teilweise Sonne! Und Ihr? Brav gearbeitet?


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2009)

Hey, du kannst Hellsehen 
Dafür hatte ich ja am WE Spaß


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Dezember 2009)

,,,nix gearabeitet - immer noch krank ...heul ...


----------



## Nuala (7. Dezember 2009)

Jepp, brav gearbeitet Aber Morgen Abend geht´s auf Matsch-Trail surfen  bei Dunkelheit. Ich hoffe, dass die Harvester wenigstens ein bisschen was von der Toblerone haben stehen lassen...


----------



## trhaflhow (8. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Mädels, ich war heute 2 1/2 Stunden Singletrailen - bei 10 Grad und teilweise Sonne! Und Ihr? Brav gearbeitet?





vergass ich zu erwähnen, dass das wetter in lanzarote super war?

jetzt hab ich wieder zeit für zahnarzt - das wird bestimmt teuerer als mein carbon mtb ...und macht keinen spass:kotz:


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Dezember 2009)

Oje!


----------



## swe68 (8. Dezember 2009)

Tja, ich war Sa. und So. in der Rhön. Mich hat es zwar gejuckt, aber MTB hatte ich nicht mit - besser war das. Regen, in Höhenlagen teils Schnee, stürmisch, 0 Sicht. Aber bei dem Wetter macht (mir zumindest ) Laufen Spass. Anschliessend bin ich in unserem Hotel schön ins Tecaldarium zum Aufwärmen, dann Sauna, Fitness, ... 
Mo. haben wir dann auf der Heimfahrt sozusagen die ganzen Fotos gemacht, die wir sonst die Tage vorher gemacht hätten.


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Dezember 2009)

.... bei nieselregen das 1. mal seit 11 tagen auf dem kleinen frosch unterwegs - beim 1, anstieg gleich schweissausbrüche - nach ca. 40 minuten umgedreht . hustenanfall,herzschmerzen .... nee, hab ich gedacht , wartest lieber doch noch ´n paar tage ... bin eh noch krankgeschrieben .... aber knatschig war ich doch ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Dezember 2009)

*Schnee!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (16. Dezember 2009)

Oben Schnee und unten hartgefrorene Trails: schnell und sauber


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2009)

und hartgefrorene Finger als dreingabe


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Dezember 2009)

Skihandschuhe!


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs ja irgendwie geschafft, die von letztem Winter einlaufen zu lassen. Mir auch ein Rätsel, wie das geht . 
Mal sehen, ob die Subzero von Speci Abhilfe bringen.


----------



## mangolassi (16. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich gestern anprobiert, konnte mich nicht entscheiden. Also wieder die DH-Handschuhe am Camelbak vorgewärmt (funktioniert bis -2°, leider wars die ersten 50 hm kälter)

edit hat gerade meine Signatur gelesen, hust


----------



## trhaflhow (17. Dezember 2009)

am gardasee am wochenende  wars warm
nur hatten wir am 1. tag die für uns falsche tour ausgesucht
@gina: wäre vielleicht was für deinen"panzer"
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277523&page=4

#96


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich lauf gerade grün an vor Neid!


----------



## trhaflhow (17. Dezember 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich lauf gerade grün an vor Neid!




das gibt punktabzug

in der b note


----------



## scylla (18. Dezember 2009)

Es schneit!!! Richtig dicke 
Wir haben schon eine kleine Schneeballschlacht mit den Kollegen veranstaltet 

Aber wie komme ich jetzt nach Hause? Hab doch immer noch die Nobby Nicks drauf... das wird eine feine Rutschpartie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das waldhuhn (18. Dezember 2009)

Schnee!?! Echt! Bei mir hier ist alles bloß bockhart gefroren. Ich mach mal Minions ans Bike und dann mal schauen morgen. Müsste gut harmonieren.
Na hoffentlich bist gut nach Hause gekommen!


----------



## scylla (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich war mit dem Rad immer noch besser dran als die armen Autofahrer.
Die sind mit durchdrehenden Reifen auf dem glitschigen Schneematsch rumgerutscht und ich konnte nebenan schön durch den Wald, wo's unterm Schnee noch ein bissel Grip gab


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Dezember 2009)

....minus 11 grad.....und wind ... da macht nix mehr spass . es ist eisig !!!! brrrrr


----------



## scylla (19. Dezember 2009)

ätschbätsch, wir haben -12° 

ich geh jetzt radeln


----------



## mountymaus (19. Dezember 2009)

-15°C und Schnee.... 

Auch gleich aufs Rad, die Sonne scheint


----------



## apoptygma (19. Dezember 2009)

Minus 12, Sonne und ich bleib definitiv auf der Rolle .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (19. Dezember 2009)

Auf meiner Terrasse (geschützt an der Wand) sind es -8°. Ich gehe aber noch raus


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Dezember 2009)

Zweistellig Minus!     Nicht mal mein dick und lang befellter Hund ins Freie. Er meinte, es könne doch das Nachtpipi im Haus...  

Radeln ins für mich angesichts der Temperaturen und der Erkältungsgefahr leider nicht angesagt.    Wärmere Gefilde wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Dezember 2009)

...minus 15 !!!! die hunde geh´n auch nur kurz in den garten . dazu kalter wind .in froh , ein dach über dem kopf zu haben - und schön warm !!!! morgen - ev. aufs bike - wenn der wind soweit weg is ....


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. Dezember 2009)

oh ja - falscher Fred :-D


----------



## Marc B (20. Dezember 2009)

EDIT: Ups, falsches Forum. Habe nur den Threadtitel gesehen. Sorry!


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Dezember 2009)

Äh... Hey Jungs, wir beißen nicht! Oder nur sehr selten...


----------



## swe68 (20. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Heldenpreis dafür, wenn man bei -9° im dichten Schneetreiben und am Ende bis zu 15 cm hohen Schnee 85 min laufen ist?
Ganz ehrlich - ertragen habe ich das nur mit lauter Musik.


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Dezember 2009)

In Shorts?


----------



## swe68 (20. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> In Shorts?



 
OK, verstanden!


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Dezember 2009)

Gut, eine Heldchenmedaille gestehe ich Dir zu. Aus Holz.  
Macht Dir die kalte Luft keine Probleme? Ich meine, als Asthmatikerin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (20. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ...
> Macht Dir die kalte Luft keine Probleme? Ich meine, als Asthmatikerin...



Wenn ich
- Hals und Brust warm halte
- extrem langsam starte
- gelegentlich die Schleimhäute mit Bonbons befeuchte
nicht. Zum Glück.

Beim Biken wäre es sicher aber schwieriger - langsamer fahren heisst, länger zu frieren beim Start, und der langsame Start ist (nicht nur) geländeabhängig schwierig. Beim Biken  fällt mir das langsam Starten  wesentlich schwerer.  
Ich fahre zwar liebend gerne auf Schnee, aber bei den Temperaturen steige ich wirklich komplett aufs Laufen um. Ich kann die Belastung da einfach besser steuern.


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Dezember 2009)

Laufen ist gar nichts für mich. Die Gelenke krachen, die Bänder kreischen, die Pumpe scheppert, die Lunge rasselt...


----------



## swe68 (20. Dezember 2009)

Pumpe und Lunge bekäme man eventuell in den Griff. Den Rest aber leider wohl eher nicht  (wenn ich so an Deine Titanteile denke)


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Dezember 2009)

Das Titan ist das qualitativ beste an mir!


----------



## swe68 (20. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das Titan ist das qualitativ beste an mir!



Du meinst, es hält den Rest zusammen?


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Dezember 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Du meinst, es hält den Rest zusammen?



Zumindest Teile davon...


----------



## MelleD (21. Dezember 2009)

Gestern bei dickem Schneegestöber biken gewesen, einfach super inkl. Schneeballschlacht und einseifen 
Mit Snowboard-Hose, Pullover, Jacke und dicker Winterjacke. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Female (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das liebe Wetter.
Samstag Nacht wars -17°C... und wir waren biken. 





Girls who bike


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. Dezember 2009)

Wow, da wäre ich doch glatt dabei gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Female (21. Dezember 2009)

Tolles Bild!


----------



## MelleD (21. Dezember 2009)

Tolles Bild, Bergradlerin 

Mußte gestern auch eins machen, passiert ja nicht so oft, dass es im Münsterland schneit...


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Dezember 2009)

ja, heut war ich auch endlich draussen . schön wars !! ))


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Dezember 2009)

...und das noch ... war echt zufall, dass das bike auf dem bild zu seh´n ist ... hab ich erst zu hause beim angucken gemerkt !!


----------



## scylla (22. Dezember 2009)

fast der ganze schöne schnee ist schon wieder weg, und es ist windig und regnerisch. mistwetter! echt deprimierend 

da werde ich schon ganz nostalgisch, wenn ich eure schönen schneebilder so anschaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (22. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...und das noch ... war echt zufall, dass das bike auf dem bild zu seh´n ist ... hab ich erst zu hause beim angucken gemerkt !!



das Bild finde ich richtig gut!

Bei uns hat es die Nacht nochmal abgeschneit, nun regnet es - das wird gerade alles ziemlich häßlich


----------



## apoptygma (22. Dezember 2009)

Auch wenn ich hierfür gleich ausgepeitscht werde 

Ich hoffe, das der Schnee die Tage ganz weg ist, die Wege und Strassen frei und auch der Regen weniger wird, denn ich kann meine Rolle für meine GA-Einheiten langsam nimmer sehen und mit dem Rad auf der Straße ist es derzeit lebensgefährlich.....


----------



## swe68 (22. Dezember 2009)

ES peitscht Dich keiner  Ich bin nämlich sowieso dann in Urlaub - im Schnee


----------



## mangolassi (22. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finds einen fairen Deal, wenn hier im Schwarzwald die Trails halbwegs schneefrei sind und bei meinem Freund in der Schweiz ordentlich Schnee liegt. Dann können wir uns nämlich aussuchen ob wir biken, schneebiken oder boarden wollen. Oder was soll die Frage "Zu dir oder zu mir?" sonst heißen?


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Dezember 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> das Bild finde ich richtig gut!



Und das von Dir!?!? Ein Adelstitel samt Ritterschlag könnte nicht weniger sein...  

Ich war gerade Biken. 1 1/2 Stunden in der relativ warmen Sonne auf freien Straßen - dummerweise mit dem Panzer statt mit dem Rennrad.


----------



## swe68 (22. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Und das von Dir!?!? Ein Adelstitel samt Ritterschlag könnte nicht weniger sein...
> ....



nicht ganz so wild 
Ich finde es einfach klasse mit dem Bike hinten im weiss.

Morgen muss ich wohl aufs Laufen verzichten. Angefrorene Nässe inkl. Schneereste sind nicht so wirklich der Hit. 

Naja - habe ja noch ein Heimbike.


----------



## jjules (22. Dezember 2009)

> Morgen muss ich wohl aufs Laufen verzichten. Angefrorene Nässe inkl. Schneereste sind nicht so wirklich der Hit



Dem kann ich beipflichten.. komm gerade vom biken und hab mich schön hingelegt... zum Glück war ich nicht ganz so langsam,.. da rutscht man wenigstens weiter!!


----------



## swe68 (22. Dezember 2009)

jjules schrieb:


> Dem kann ich beipflichten.. komm gerade vom biken und hab mich schön hingelegt... zum Glück war ich nicht ganz so langsam,.. da rutscht man wenigstens weiter!!



gut, dass Du mich bestätigst. Es kribbelt ja schon, aber ich will mir einfach nichts antun.


----------



## Elmo66 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hier ist schon wieder fast überall zartes Grün zu sehen...und Reste von Schneematsch. 
Winter im Ruhrgebiet hält sich in Maßen

Ciao, Elmo66dieschneenuraufskiernmag


----------



## swe68 (23. Dezember 2009)

Gut, dass ich nicht laufen war. Bin ja schon zu Fuß nur herumgeschlittert... Ich habe leicht angefrorene Nässe und Schneematsch ganz besonders gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Dezember 2009)

Brauner Matsch und grauer Modder. Und von oben: Regen.  :kotz:


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Dezember 2009)

...logo - weihnachten mit schneematsch und nieselregen ... toll ..:-((((


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Dezember 2009)

Nebel! Schnee ist weg. Aber es wäre trocken...


----------



## swe68 (24. Dezember 2009)

Regen auf Schneereste und Matsch


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Januar 2010)

daisy ist im anmarsch - bei uns minus 11 grad - eisiger wind , leichter schnee ..... die dämlichsten bike - voraussetzungen fürs weekend .. so ein mist !


----------



## swe68 (9. Januar 2010)

Ja - bösartiger Wind, viel Schnee über Nacht, aber interessanterweise nur -3°.


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Januar 2010)

..es taut ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Januar 2010)

Wärmeeinbruch. Tauwetter. Seifige Matsche. Heute früh Eis. Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen...  :kotz:


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2010)

Och, so schlimm finde ich den Regen grade gar nicht 
Der spült wenigstens die grauenhafte Matschepampe weg, die mich die letzten Tage auf freigeräumte Asphaltwege gezwungen hat  War ja eh zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen, der Pappschnee...

Mit radeln wird heute aber wohl nix mehr. Muss mich wohl demnächst mal auf das olle Oma-Ergometer schleppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (17. Januar 2010)

..matsch , regen in strömen - das hab ich ma so gar kein bock auf biken ... lieber apfelstrudel und couch !!  schönen sonntag , euch allen !! lg , kati


----------



## apoptygma (17. Januar 2010)

Gestern im Wald noch 2 mal mich fast auf den Hintern gelegt, rumgerutscht auf spiegelglatten Schneewegen und Eisrinnen, aber wenigstens mal wieder draussen gewesen....heute Regen in Strömen....tolle Wurst.

Also...2 Std. Rolle.


----------



## jjules (17. Januar 2010)

...oder einfach mal Pause machen...


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Januar 2010)

jjules schrieb:


> ...oder einfach mal Pause machen...



Yepp!


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Januar 2010)

.... rest schnee und die wiesen alle zu seen überflutet ! die waldwege kaum fahrbar , weil nur die obere schicht angetaut is und alles drunter hubbelige eisschicht . war eklig , heute .....


----------



## swe68 (20. Januar 2010)

zum Laufen auch zu grausam! Angefrorener Schnee und gefrorenes Schmelzwasser heute morgen 
Es könnte mal wieder schneien, damit der Mist wieder verschwindet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> zum Laufen auch zu grausam! Angefrorener Schnee und gefrorenes Schmelzwasser heute morgen
> Es könnte mal wieder schneien, damit der Mist wieder verschwindet



igittigitt, bloß nicht noch Schnee drüber!!!
Dann wirds ja richtig gefährlich, wenn man die zerfurchte Eisschicht drunter nicht mal mehr sieht 
Ich hoffe sehnsüchtig auf Tauwetter. Wenn die alte Matschepampe dann weg ist, kanns meinetwegen auch wieder schneien


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Januar 2010)

Bei uns taut und friert es abwechselnd. Radeln geht nur auf der Straße und mit der nötigen Vor- und Weitsicht. Wann kommt der Frühling?


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Januar 2010)

..ja , träum´auch schon von 28 grad , staubigen trails , auf der wiese sitzen , was trinken , in die sonne blinzeln ... naja , dauert wohl noch ´n bisschen ..


----------



## ghostmoni (22. Januar 2010)

28 grad müssens ja gar nicht sein, nur mal trocken und vielleicht eeetwas wärmer (bin da ja genügsam  ). 
Aber ich werd es morgen trotzem mal wagen, ein Ründchen zu drehn. 

Indoor sport sucks!


----------



## MelleD (22. Januar 2010)

Ok, keine 28°C. Ich würd mich auch mit 25°C zufrieden geben.
Hab einfach keine Lust mehr, zu frieren oder Eisklumpen als Füße zu haben. Oder mich dick anzuziehen, wenn ich rausgeh.
Will T-Shirt anziehen, mich inne Sonne setzen. Grillen.
 das wetter ist einfach nix für mich.


----------



## Nuala (22. Januar 2010)

Mensch Mädels, jetzt hört doch mal auf zu jammern, so schlimm ist nun auch nicht. Ausserdem lernt bei schlechteren Bedingungen super viel Technik. Seht´s doch mal positiv


----------



## mangolassi (22. Januar 2010)

Echt mal, sogar ich musste gestern zugeben, dass man im Schnee Spass mit dem Bike haben kann. Die unteren Schichten waren schön überfroren und auf dem Schneematsch obendrauf konnte man super driften. Allerdings wars auch knapp über 0, da kann ich die Finger noch bewegen.


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2010)

Wenn ichs nicht diese Woche bisher jeden Tag mal geschafft hätte, ohne Bike auf dem Allerwertesten weiterzudriften... 

Für den Weg zur Arbeit bin ich irgendwie ratlos: 
30 km mit Swampthings... nö, da bin ich ja klatschnass hinterher
oder mit Spikes... nö, auch nicht, dazu gibts doch schon zu wenig Eis
also halt mit Racing Ralphs... mit dem Ergebnis, dass im Wald dann doch immer irgendwo ne Eisplatte lauert 

Wann ist denn endlich wieder Sommer? *nichtmehrerwartenkann*


----------



## Jennfa (22. Januar 2010)

Bei uns lag so ungewohnt viel Schnee dass jetzt selbst nach der Schmelze leider noch zuviel im Wald übrig ist, d.h. hoch viel schieben und bergab kaum Trails fahren da diese entweder nicht genug Gefälle haben im tiefen Schnee oder sie teilweise wirklich zu glatt sind. Ich fahre kein RR und auch keine Rolle (zum Konditionserhalt, ich weigere mich da mir das zu langweilig ist ), deshalb fehlen mir die Endurotouren und dazu vor allem die tollen Trails bergab schon ganz schön. Letzten Winter bin ich fast durchgängig gefahren -auch bei Schnee- aber der war halt nicht so tief wie jetzt und wir hatten noch Trails die man schnell erreichen konnte auch wenns glatt war. Diese sind aber vorm Schnee der Forstarbeit zum Opfer gefallen . Naja morgen probieren wirs nochmal, bin mal gespannt !


----------



## katinka22 (22. Januar 2010)

Schmelzen tut bei uns (Greifswald) noch nix und die Schneemassen ersticken die Bikeversuche (noch) im Keim. Die schönen Strecken sind momentan leider unerreichbar. Immerhin sind mittlerweile die Hauptstraßen frei . 
Bei Temperaturen unter -10 Grad und ziemlich frischem Wind werd ich weitere Versuche vorerst auf nächste Woche verschieben. Im Moment habe ich nämlich nach 2 Minuten an der frischen Luft irgendwie immer das Bedürfnis eine sehr innige Beziehung mit meiner Heizung einzugehen, da reichen mir die Fahrten zum Einkaufen/in die Uni ..
Aber was solls, der nächste Frühling/Sommer kommt bestimmt und so hat man halt mal wieder Zeit zum Basteln (haben gestern endlich das Rennrad zusammengebaut ).









Die Bilder sind schon ein paar Tage alt (kurz nach Daisy) und seitdem hat es weitergeschneit...
Schön ausschaun tuts aber schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (22. Januar 2010)

......so , nu´friert der rest mist wieder .. hatte auf matsch gehofft - da hätten die trails wieder spass gemacht , aber so ... also - schrauben statt biken . auch gut .. greez , kati


----------



## Jennfa (23. Januar 2010)

Ach war die Runde heute genial. Fast alles hoch fahrbar da der Schnee so fest ist und die letzten Tage viel plattgefahren oder getreten wurde. Zudem ist der größte Teil meines Lieblingstrails auch wieder sichtbar und fahrbar . So kanns bleiben, bloß nicht wieder Neuschnee !


----------



## swe68 (24. Januar 2010)

Gestern beim Laufen habe ich festgestellt, dass in höheren Lagen immer noch eine dicke Eisschicht auf den Wegen liegt  Ein paar weitere Tage Tauwetter wären also ganz schön gewesen.
Stattdessen schneit es. Also geht das ganze wieder von vorne los ...


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2010)

hier auch :kotz:
es ist zum verzweifeln


----------



## trhaflhow (26. Januar 2010)

ihr könnt ja mal den schnee in den süden schicken


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ihr könnt ja mal den schnee in den süden schicken



bitte gerne, kannst du haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ich schieb ihn schon mal rüber


----------



## contesssa (26. Januar 2010)

Unseren kannst du auch haben....aber mit so einem netten Radlader kann ich leider nicht dienen. Und ich habe vorhin den Wetterbericht gesehen!Ein einziger Alptraum harret unser!


----------



## Elmo66 (27. Januar 2010)

Bei uns ist es auch nicht besser, obwohl wir sooo westlich liegen
Zum Glück war letztes WE mal alles schneefrei und ich habe die Gunst der Stunde genutzt

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## swe68 (27. Januar 2010)

heute morgen Laufen ging noch. Die Schneedecke am Main entlang war größtenteils festgetreten und nicht vereist.
Leider erwarte ich, dass sich das die nächsten Tage zum Negativen ändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katinka22 (27. Januar 2010)

Der Wetterbericht sagt zwar: derzeit vereinzelt Schneeflocken, wir haben allerdings eher einen ausgewachsenen Schneesturm. Allerdings ist es mit Temperaturen von -7° schon fast kuschelig warm .


----------



## swe68 (27. Januar 2010)

es schneit .... Temperatur ca. -5° ....


----------



## trhaflhow (28. Januar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> bitte gerne, kannst du haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke schön
hab gerade 25cm neuschnee aus der einfahrt geschaufelt

aber leider sind die skatingloipen um die uhrzeit noch nicht gespurt
einmal wenn ich morgens zeit hab


----------



## mangolassi (28. Januar 2010)

Ich trau mich fast nicht es zu sagen: bei uns ist auch endlich was angekommen, danke für den Schneepflug Wo doch am Wochenende Gäste aus Deutschland zum Skifahren kommen


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2010)

Hier hat es letzte Nacht auch noch mal geschneit. Und jetzt hat es 1° plus und das ganze Zeug wird matschig.... grrrrr ist das ätzend 
Im Wald gibts kein Vorankommen und auf der Straße saut man sich so richtig schön mit Salz-Schnee-Dreck-Pampe ein


----------



## MelleD (28. Januar 2010)

Bei uns ists nicht anders, gestern abend und über Nacht ein bisschen geschneit, heute vormittag gabs dann Schneeregen und ein paar Hagelschauer, nun sind es ein paar Grad über Null und es regnet.
Super, einfach spitze, die Matsche auffer Strasse ist einfach ätzend. 
Zum Glück hat unsere Stadt kein Salz mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (28. Januar 2010)

Bei und kommt der Schnee momentan fast waagerecht  und so wie es aussieht, nimmt das heute auch kein wirkliches Ende...


----------



## swe68 (28. Januar 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Bei uns ists nicht anders, gestern abend und über Nacht ein bisschen geschneit, heute vormittag gabs dann Schneeregen und ein paar Hagelschauer, nun sind es ein paar Grad über Null und es regnet.
> Super, einfach spitze, die Matsche auffer Strasse ist einfach ätzend.
> Zum Glück hat unsere Stadt kein Salz mehr



hier hat es auch vorhin geregnet.
Heute nach friert der MAtsch dann wieder schön 
Ich bin unzufrieden.


----------



## polo (28. Januar 2010)

ziemliches rumgeheule hier.


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2010)

polo schrieb:


> ziemliches rumgeheule hier.



 

kommt daher, dass wir mädles tatsächlich auch jetzt noch nach draußen gehen. würden wir auf dem sofa hocken müssten wir uns auch nicht beschweren 

No woman no woman no woman no cry 
no woman no cry 
one more time I've got to say 
oh little little darling please don't shed no tears 
no woman no cry


----------



## polo (28. Januar 2010)

geht auch beides:


----------



## Nuala (28. Januar 2010)

Ihr Jammerlappen, jetzt verstehe ich auch woher die ganzen Vorurteile von den Kerlen kommen Los, rauf die Trails, Bremse auf und runter.


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Januar 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ihr Jammerlappen, jetzt verstehe ich auch woher die ganzen Vorurteile von den Kerlen kommen Los, rauf die Trails, Bremse auf und runter.


....oder man (frau) machts so:


----------



## Nuala (28. Januar 2010)

@Kilkenny: Sehr cool, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! Bei muss man leider hochradeln, ich würde so einiges für einen Lift geben...


----------



## Nuala (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch noch´n Foto vom "Schnigth"-Biken (Schnee + Night).


----------



## swe68 (28. Januar 2010)

Nuala, ich wäre ja trotzdem rausgegangen - aber ich saß im Büro.
Jammern und rausgehen zum Sport machen schließt sich nicht grundsätzlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ihr Jammerlappen, jetzt verstehe ich auch woher die ganzen Vorurteile von den Kerlen kommen Los, rauf die Trails, Bremse auf und runter.



ich komm doch grade von draußen 

*mecker* *beschwer* *heul*


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. Januar 2010)

Auf der Nordseite meines Hauses hat es 1 1/2 Meter Schnee. Auf der Südseite liegt ein knapper Meter. Im Osten ist es ein halber und westseitig nix, absolut nix. Heißt? Geiler Pulverschnee! Und ich liege mit Grippe auf dem Sofa rum und schlürfe Tee statt auf den Skiern den zugegebenermaßen ekligen Böen zu trotzen!  

Biken? Äh... Vertagt.


----------



## MelleD (29. Januar 2010)

Gute Besserung


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Februar 2010)

...es schneit seit 2 tagen mehr oder minder durch ..... langsam wär´mal gut ..... bäääää --- aber schöne fotos hab ich gemacht


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Februar 2010)

Okay, ich hätte gern den Schnee los. *Aber nicht indem es reinpisst und das schöne Weiß in Matschpampe verwandelt wird! *


----------



## mountymaus (3. Februar 2010)

So, über Nacht hat es bei uns auch noch ordentlich "Zuwachs" gegeben...
Wir wissen bald nicht mehr, wo wir mit dem weißen Mist hin sollen :kotz:
Für das "Flachland" finde ich das schon ganz schön viel. Ich kann mich an so große Schneemengen erinnern.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Februar 2010)

.... schnee is fort - zumindest im ort - im wald noch klägliche reste - dafür die  wege  noch  vereist - so ein schrott - wird wohl am we wieder nix mit ner ordentlichen tour - maul , mecker !!!!


----------



## swe68 (5. Februar 2010)

Ich bin dabei, das Lazarett wieder zu verlassen.... Hoffentlich gelingt es!
Morgen mache ich dann in der Matschepampe meine neuen Trailschuhe dreckig


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Februar 2010)

Ich bin vor dem Regen in LL geflüchtet - und in die Traufe in LÖ geschwemmt worden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (5. Februar 2010)

...hört sich nach wenig spass an ....


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Februar 2010)

..... temp. geht gerade unter o - heisst : alles , was nass war, friert jetzt ein - na , tolll


----------



## ghostmoni (8. Februar 2010)

Jetzt hatte ich mich schon gefreut und gestern den Tag RELATIV eisfrei zum radln genutzt (obwohl einige Stellen echt noch fies waren und mich mein Hinterrad an einer Stelle tatsächlich überholen wollte...) und jetzt soll es ab morgen wieder kälter und nasser werden. Ich muss doch jetzt mit trainieren anfangen. Will Ende März nach Italien und bin über den Winter sowas von schlapp geworden (trotz indoor-Sport ).


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Februar 2010)

Der Winter zeigt sich zwar hartnäckig, dennoch aber auch ab und zu mal von seiner schönsten Seite:


----------



## swe68 (16. Februar 2010)

Wunderschön heute - laufen Richtung untergegangener Sonne .... die Farben verblassten langsam .... die Mondsichel leuchtete mir den Weg 

da kann Sport schon fast romantisch sein.


----------



## Elmo66 (17. Februar 2010)

Im Ruhrgebiet taut es....und am Sonntag geht es in den Skiurlaub
Endlich mal wieder Schnee

Grüazi, Elmo66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2010)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> Im Ruhrgebiet taut es....und am Sonntag geht es in den Skiurlaub
> Endlich mal wieder Schnee
> 
> Grüazi, Elmo66




pervers


----------



## trek 6500 (2. März 2010)

heute erste tour ohne schnee- bei sonne - 17 grad und blauem himmel !!! supergeil !!!bike und ich waren total happy - schade nur , dass der dämliche sturm 4 bäume quer über meinen hometrail gelegt hat .... tzzzz


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. März 2010)

Das Wetter? Heute?


----------



## swe68 (2. März 2010)

heute ist es hübsch - nachdem es während meines Kurzurlaubs in der Rhön sehr durchwachsen war.


----------



## trhaflhow (2. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das Wetter? Heute?



gestern wars aber super
ausser die odelnden bauern

ach ja hab gerade gelesen dass du "Marathon in Trochtelfingen" startest
ist albgold oder. na dann sehn wir uns vielleicht einmal
hab vor wieder mitteldistanz zu fahren


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. März 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> gestern wars aber super
> ausser die odelnden bauern
> 
> ach ja hab gerade gelesen dass du "Marathon in Trochtelfingen" startest
> ...




Snoopy stinkt auch schon wieder wie ein Güllefass...  :kotz:

Stimmt, das ist Albgoldtrophy. Endlich mal wieder auf der Alb Rennen fahren! Münsingen war ja immer eine tolle Veranstaltung.  
Ich mute mir dieses Jahr sehr viel zu - allerdings bleibe ich immer bei Kurzdistanzen. Mehr muss nun wirklich nicht sein in meiner Situation.  

Da ich dieses Jahr einiges an Kilometern machen muss, wird sich sicher die eine oder andere gemeinsame Trainingsfahrt ergeben. Letztes Jahr ging es mir ja tendenziell mies...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (2. März 2010)

Huhu.

Also das Wetter hier am Rande des Sauerlandes ist im Moment gerade sehr schön.
herrlicheer Sonnenschein!
Nachdem es  den halben Tag mal wieder geschneit hat. Ist aber zum Glück nix liegen geblieben.


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. März 2010)

Es schneit!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. März 2010)

..es "frühlingt"  im Fichtelgebirge...


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. März 2010)

Angeber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (2. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Angeber!


 ich freu mich doch blos sooo...


----------



## trek 6500 (3. März 2010)

gestern 2 stunden unterwegs bei strahlendem sonnenschein !!!! es geht bergauf !!


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. März 2010)

Pah! Ich war heute auch Biken! Bei Sonnenschein - und nach wenigen Minuten kiloweise Matsch und Modder an Mensch und Maschine...    Aber wie heißt es immer so schön: Alles für´s Team!


----------



## Fie (3. März 2010)

Wenn dieser Wind nicht wäre...
Mein Bike endlich fertig...
oder ich zumindest ein Ersatzbike hätte...
ja dann, dann bekäme der Winterpokal Beine


----------



## apoptygma (3. März 2010)

Ja, alles super 

Den schönen Sonnenschein heute ausm Wartezimmer beim Arzt betrachtet. Mit Antibiotika und Gelbem Schein wieder heimgeschickt worden, nachdem ich mir heute Nacht, von Getz auf Gleich, fast die Bronchien ausm Leib gehustet hätte 

Aber wenigstens war ich gestern noch 3 Std. aufm Rad  (gut, der Druck auf den Bronchien war gestern schon da....aber wer achtet auch auf derartige Marginalien)

Dat heisst getz.....10 Tage Zwangspause


----------



## Hummelbrumm (3. März 2010)

> Ja, alles super
> 
> Den schönen Sonnenschein heute ausm Wartezimmer beim Arzt betrachtet. Mit Antibiotika und Gelbem Schein wieder heimgeschickt worden, nachdem ich mir heute Nacht, von Getz auf Gleich, fast die Bronchien ausm Leib gehustet hätte
> 
> ...




Da wünsche ich doch erstmal gute Besserung!!

Und nicht grämen es soll ja ab morgen nachmittag wieder schneien. 

Heute war wundersschönstes Wetter und ich musste mein Auto aus der Werkstatt holen und konnte nicht meine erste kleine Radrunde Fahren. 
Naja bald, ganz bald.....


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. März 2010)

Oje! Ich hab´s gottseidank hinter mir...  



Gute Besserung!


----------



## swe68 (3. März 2010)

auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## apoptygma (3. März 2010)

Danke Mädels *knütter*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmoni (4. März 2010)

Ich habs auch gerade hinter mir. Gute Besserung!

Gestern war wirklich schönes Wetter. Da ich allerdings erst um halb 7 logeskommen bin, hab ich davon nicht mehr so viel gesehen. Gegen 9 wurde es dann a...kalt, aber der Boden war eisfrei und sogar einigermaßen... naja, nicht trocken, aber fahrbar


----------



## trek 6500 (4. März 2010)

.....hoffe auf den samstag .... soll zwar wieder einige schnee-zonen geben , aber ich hoffe einfach mal , dass es die wetterau nicht trifft .. dann ist endlich wieder eine grosse runde dran  lg und gute besserung für alle rotznasen , kati


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. März 2010)

Wenn einem hier das Wetter nicht taugt, fährt man eben nach dort. Ganz einfach, oder?    Bin gestern bei Pisswetter von Zuhause losgeschippert (dummerweise direkt in eine Radarfalle hinein) und bei Sonnenschein in der Nähe von Lörrach/Basel angekommen. Und heute geht´s auf´s Rennrad, die Gegend mit einem Local erkunden...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (6. März 2010)

Taja was soll ich sagen. Der Wetterbericht hatte ausnahmsweise mal recht.
Hier liegt übernacht soviel Schnee das ich meine Dachfenster nicht mehr aufbekomme. 
Und es schneit immer noch.

ich wünsche allen aber trozdem einen angenehmen Samstag!


----------



## contesssa (6. März 2010)

Bin seit früh um 7 ( als mich das geräusch des nachbarlichen Schneeschiebers geweckt hat) stocksauer!!!Hatte das WE radfahrmäßig eigentlich schon völlig strukturiert....und nun das!Vor allem, wenn dann Sprüche kommen wie "Nimm doch einfach dein snowboard"


----------



## scylla (6. März 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Bin seit früh um 7 ( als mich das geräusch des nachbarlichen Schneeschiebers geweckt hat) stocksauer!!!Hatte das WE radfahrmäßig eigentlich schon völlig strukturiert....und nun das!Vor allem, wenn dann Sprüche kommen wie "Nimm doch einfach dein snowboard"



geht mir auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (6. März 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Bin seit früh um 7 ( als mich das geräusch des nachbarlichen Schneeschiebers geweckt hat) stocksauer!!!Hatte das WE radfahrmäßig eigentlich schon völlig strukturiert....und nun das!Vor allem, wenn dann Sprüche kommen wie "Nimm doch einfach dein snowboard"


 
dito.
Ich will diesen weißen Sch.... nicht mehr.
Der Winter war mit dem vielen Schnee eigentlich echt klasse, aber jetzt reicht´s wirklich. Und meine verrückte Familie möchte über Ostern noch in die Alpen zum Skifahren!!! Ich würde ja lieber an den Gardasee biken, aber.....
Denen, die noch Freude am Schnee haben viel Spaß draußen.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. März 2010)

Im Südbadischen gestern noch 3h Rennrad gefahren - und heute?! SCHNEEFALL!!!


----------



## contesssa (6. März 2010)

Schnee in den Alpen in den Skigebieten ist ja in Ordnung, aber da soll er bitte auch bleiben....wir haben hier Muschelkalk an den Berghängen, wir kennen solche Winter nur aus Erzählungen


----------



## trek 6500 (6. März 2010)

...tja , 3 stunden tour geplant , gefreut - bikes schon fertig im keller aufgestellt , rucksäcke gepackt ...photo geladen , schuhe entschlammt - und dann : schnee und heftiger , eiskalter wind ... ich könnte literweise kotzen !!!


----------



## 1000grad (6. März 2010)

Also ich hatte trotz Schnee meinen Spaß heute! Nee falsch. Ich hatte gerade wegen dem Schnee Spaß. Vor allem das Wissen, dass keine böse Eisschicht unter der frischen Schneedecke lauert war sehr fördernd fürs Selbstbewusstsein. Einfach herrlich dadurch zu Gleiten... *träum*


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. März 2010)

äähm apropos Wetter:

Normalerweise setz ich mich ja nicht aufs Rad wenn es regnet, aber nun lasse ich mich gerade zu meinem ersten Alpencross überreden, und dort unterwegs hab ich ja dann keine Wahl! 

Also: Ich bräuchte mal eine Empfehlung für eine Regenjacke, es ist ja sehr schwer, welche unterhalb der 100 Euro zu finden  Sie sollte auch recht eng geschnitten sein, damit sie nicht so im Wind flattert und am Hals zerrt... Mein Friesennerz eignet sich da jetzt leider nicht so 

Es wäre schön wenn sie nicht so teuer ist, denn allzuoft werde ich sie sicher(hoffentlich) nicht benutzen


----------



## 1000grad (7. März 2010)

Ich hab die hier: http://www.indoortrends.de/Handball...ungsaktive-Jacke-Herren.html?&campaign=google

in grün, gibts aber in recht vielen Farben und auch in einer Damenvariante. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, hätte den Winter ohne sie nicht überstanden 


edit: hab nochmal den link für die damenvariante rausgesucht: http://www.indoortrends.de/Volleyba...mungsaktive-Jacke-Damen.html?&campaign=google


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. März 2010)

sieht ja schonmal gut aus, bekommt man die so richtig schön klein gepackt? Das habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, die Jacke muss ja für den Notfall immer dabei sein...


----------



## 1000grad (7. März 2010)

Ja die lässt sich schon ganz gut in irgendne dunkle Ecke im Rucksack knietschen. Besteht eben nur aus der Wind-/Wasserschutzschicht...Die Kapuze ist halt beim radeln eigentlich überflüssig, aber mir war sie wichtig, weil ich die Jacke auch zu Fuß benutze.


----------



## MelleD (8. März 2010)

Regenjacke habe ich auch am WE nach geguckt.
hab mir am Ende die hier bestellt: http://www.stylefish.de/WOMEN/Streetwear/Jacken/ZIMTSTERN-Record-black.html

Mal gucken, wie se ist... 
Bin nicht so der Regenjacken-Fan, darum hab ich mir ne etwas schönere ausgesucht  Damit der Reiz da ist, sie auch anzuziehen. Meine Frauenlogik, bitte nicht versuchen, nachzuvollziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (8. März 2010)

Ich versteh dich schon ;-)
Gut schaut die auf jeden Fall aus.

Eine gescheite Regenjacke brauch ich auch noch.... denn ab Ende März wird auf jeden Fall wieder draußen gefahren und möchte mich nicht von etwaigen Regentropfen abschrecken lassen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. März 2010)

Regenjacke? Ich brrrräuchte eieieieine Rad-Ddddddaunenjacke!   
Hab mir heute bei Brrrrr-Wetter mit dem Renner zwei Stunden lang den A... und andere kostbare Teile abgefroren. Aber wie heißt es so schön: Nur die Harten...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. März 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Regenjacke habe ich auch am WE nach geguckt.
> hab mir am Ende die hier bestellt: http://www.stylefish.de/WOMEN/Streetwear/Jacken/ZIMTSTERN-Record-black.html
> ...



ooooh ist die schöööön


----------



## MelleD (9. März 2010)

Bei uns schmilzt der Schnee und die Sonne lacht mich an.
Ist nur arschkalt draussen und friert auch immer noch schön nachts. 
Will Plus-Grade und Sonne, ist wohl zuviel verlangt


----------



## contesssa (9. März 2010)

Bei uns sind MINUS 8°C, die Umgebung versinkt in grauem Nebel und ich bald in einer Depression!Habe gestern abend doch tatsächlich mein rad geschoben, als ich vom Training heim wollte...alles total vereist.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. März 2010)

Strahlender Sonnenschein und saukalt.
Werde heute nachmittag die Winterschuhe einweihen, nachdem ich bis dato immer nur in Sommerschuhen + Überschuhen gefahren bin.
70-80 Kilometer, das Racefully will endlich mal wieder bewegt werden.


----------



## scylla (9. März 2010)

ich hab mir gerade auf dem weg zur arbeit den hintern und alles übrige auch abgefroren... 
es sah so schön draußen aus, da wollte ich (deppert wie ich bin) ohne vorherigen blick aufs thermometer mal wieder das rr bewegen. ganz schlechte entscheidung


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. März 2010)

@ Scylla:
Wie du es schaffst, jeden Tag so weit zu Radeln ist mir echt ein Rätsel! Boah, alle Achtung, wirklich!!! Ich würd den ganzen Tag nicht mehr auftauen, wenn ich in der Früh mit dem Rad in die Arbeit fahren würde. Leider hat´s nämlich hier keine heiße Dusche, um die Füße etc. wieder aufzutauen, zusätzlich sinkt nach Sport auch noch mein Kreislauf immer total in den Keller. Im Sommer geht das ja, aber jetzt? Heut früh hatte es hier -10 Grad!!!


----------



## scylla (9. März 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Scylla:
> Wie du es schaffst, jeden Tag so weit zu Radeln ist mir echt ein Rätsel! Boah, alle Achtung, wirklich!!! Ich würd den ganzen Tag nicht mehr auftauen, wenn ich in der Früh mit dem Rad in die Arbeit fahren würde. Leider hat´s nämlich hier keine heiße Dusche, um die Füße etc. wieder aufzutauen, zusätzlich sinkt nach Sport auch noch mein Kreislauf immer total in den Keller. Im Sommer geht das ja, aber jetzt? Heut früh hatte es hier -10 Grad!!!



hier war's auch nicht wärmer. zumindest gefühlt. mit dem mtb geht das ja, da finde ich die sitzposition irgendwie "frierfreundlicher", und außerdem kann man im wald schön langsam vor sich hinzuckeln wenn der fahrtwind zu kalt wird.

meistens hab ich meine entschädigung, wenn ich morgens von der brücke über die bundesstraße aus die blechlawinen sehe, die sich vor der stadt aufstauen. dann muss ich nur dran denken, dass ich da jetzt glücklicherweise nicht drinstecke. dann wird mir gleich ein bisschen wärmer 
ist echt immer wieder ein interessantes erlabnis, wenn ich doch mal mit dem auto in die stadt muss und mindestens genau so lange brauche wie mit dem rad, obwohl die strecke über die bundesstraße sogar kürzer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. März 2010)

Ich habe das "Pech", dass ich entgegen den Strom fahre, was aber bedeutet, dass ich mit dem Rad doppelt so lang brauche wie mit dem Auto.   Das heißt, 3/4 Std. früher aufstehen, denn ich muss mich ja auch noch umziehen, der Heimweg dauert natürlich auch länger. Der Anreiz ist dann aber, dass ich mir die Kugel Eis aus der Eisdiele, die unter unserem Büro ist, wenigstens verdient habe!


----------



## Martina H. (9. März 2010)

Grr....

herrliches Wetter, strahlender Sonnenschein - und ich lieg bewegungsunfähig mit Hexenschuss zu Hause rum 

Grüße

M.


----------



## scylla (9. März 2010)

Gute Besserung!
Wenigstens hast du zu Hause eine warme Decke ... aber ob dich das so sehr aufmuntert...


----------



## MelleD (9. März 2010)

Ich denke nicht 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Martina H. (9. März 2010)

... und ein Dinkelkissen 

Jetzt fühl ich mich mal älter als ich bin - passiert auch nicht oft 

Grüße

M.


----------



## swe68 (9. März 2010)

Gute Besserung von mir!

Ich muss mit meinem geprellten Steißbein zum Glück nicht liegen. Sogar Laufen klappt - aber langsam.

Wetter ist schön - und ich bin im Büro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (9. März 2010)

...und ich gerade von einer 2h-Runde rein. Die Sonne hat es sich doch noch mal überlegt und ist rausgekrochen. Trotzdem war es auf der Höhe so eisig, dass es schon fast in der Trinkflasche gebröckelt hat. hab auch kurz über RR nachgedacht, mich aber dann für mein ältestes gefährt entschieden. Glücklicherweise, denn im wald sind sogar die Asphaltstrecken nass und somit gefroren. Na, egal...war jedenfalls schön...und noch schöner ist es wenn man die Hände und Füße wieder spürt.


----------



## Nuala (9. März 2010)

Ich gehe gleich mit den Jungs nightbiken. Brrrrrrh, ich friere schon beim Gedanken daran! Aber Dank Zwiebelprinzip und Softshell überm Safetyjacket werde ich auch hoffentlich die drei Stunden auf dem Rad aushalten...


----------



## trek 6500 (9. März 2010)

...war am sonntag 3 stunden bei minus 10 grad draussen . bike und freundin - und ich selbst, fast erfroren - aber schön wars trotzdem !!! toll sonne und blauer himmel !!! kann alles nur besser werden !


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. März 2010)

Gestern am späten Nachmittag bei Sonnenschein, -2°C und eiskaltem Wind losgefahren, heimgekommen bei Dunkelheit, -5°C und immer noch eiskaltem (Gegen)wind. Nach 4 Stunden und 81 km auf dem Plastesofa hab ich weder Füße noch Hände mehr gespürt. Bibber, war das kalt. Aber man kann sich ja unterwegs nicht in die Ecke stellen und anfangen zu heulen. Wer wieder nach Hause will, muss weiterfahren.

Heute gleiches Wetter, ich werde mal hübsch daheim bleiben!


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2010)

Ich will raus!!!  

In den alten Skianzug gehüllt, mit Skihandschuhen, mehreren Buffs für Hals und Gesicht und den geschlossenen Helm auf dem Kopf sollte es klappen, auf dem Panzer eine Runde durch den Wald zu drehen.    Allerdings hat´s dort noch und wieder Glatteis... Naja, schult die Balance.


----------



## trhaflhow (10. März 2010)

hier its ( wäre) wetter ok jetzt kommt zu allem übel auch noch die sonne raus

3 h früher: skitourenzeug gepackt. noch schnell plastikmüll weggefahren...post...bäcker alles erledigt
ab auf die autobahn und fahrtrichtung süd( berge) spotz ruckel spotz  80..70..60 nächste ausfahrt raus ..fast geschafft...aus.. orgl orgl..  
rien ne va plus 
bestimmt kam in bayern3 pissgelbes verkehrshindernis...
ja der tank ist voll

also abschleppdienst und ab in die wekstatt ( mobilitätsgarantie habe ich mir anders vorgestellt)
auf den ersatzwagen habe ich verzichtet mit den frostboilen passe ich eh nicht mehr in die skischuhe  und die bikeschuhe schon gar nicht
hoffentlich hagelts jetzt bald katzen. ich geh heute nicht mehr raus und für morgen überlege ich mirs noch


----------



## Martina H. (10. März 2010)

...ich bin in Gedanken bei Dir - wird schon wieder 

M.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2010)

Oje...


----------



## scylla (10. März 2010)

@trhaflhow
Das ist echt Mist. Mein Beileid!
Ich kann da sehr gut mitfühlen. Mir ist vor zwei Wochen auch erst der Bike-Kurzurlaub ins Wasser gefallen, weil mir ein/mehrere Vollidiot/en die Scheibe am Auto eingeschlagen haben


----------



## trhaflhow (10. März 2010)

ich träum vom vw amarok ( werde noch 2jahre weiter träumen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (10. März 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> hier its ( wäre) wetter ok jetzt kommt zu allem übel auch noch die sonne raus
> 
> 3 h früher: skitourenzeug gepackt. noch schnell plastikmüll weggefahren...post...bäcker alles erledigt
> ab auf die autobahn und fahrtrichtung süd( berge) spotz ruckel spotz 80..70..60 nächste ausfahrt raus ..fast geschafft...aus.. orgl orgl..
> ...


 
So ein Mist!
Sowas ist uns zum Glück auf dem Heimweg aus dem Urlaub passiert.
Dann wurde der Bus samt Bootsanhänger Huckepack genommen und ab ging´s nach Hause. Anders herum wäre der Urlaub hie gewesen.
Hoffentlich ist der Schaden nicht zu groß.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. März 2010)

Aua!
Kanns nachfühlen und träume von einem VW-Multivan wie ein Kollege ihn hat. Naja, bei 4 Kindern und MTB braucht er sowas mehr als ich...


----------



## trhaflhow (10. März 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Aua!
> Kanns nachfühlen und träume von einem VW-Multivan wie ein Kollege ihn hat. Naja, bei 4 Kindern und MTB braucht er sowas mehr als ich...



willst meinen ..kannst ihn in der werkstatt abholn
ok ist nur ein transporter mit womo ausbau und innenliegender bikegarage

naja wenn er fährt ist er ja ganz ok

ich verlass jetzt meine guten vorsätze und geh doch vor die tür
ist strahlend blauer himmel


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ist strahlend blauer himmel



Das schon... - aber fieser Nord-Süd-Ostwind. Irgendwie halt immer von vorn.    Ich habe ihm 14 Kilometer mühsam abgetrotzt, dann aufgegeben.


----------



## trhaflhow (10. März 2010)

ne nur shopping


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2010)

Neues Auto?


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. März 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> willst meinen ..kannst ihn in der werkstatt abholn
> ok ist nur ein transporter mit womo ausbau und innenliegender bikegarage


 
Nee, der Multivan vom Kollegen ist funkelnagelneu und mit allem Schnickschnack. VW hatte da gerade ein Angebot. Für jedes Kind gab es 1500 Euronen Nachlass. Da hat er zugegriffen. Hab schon gesagt, wenn es wieder so ein Angebot gibt, muss er ihn offiziell kaufen und ich melde ihn dann später auf mich um...


----------



## MelleD (10. März 2010)

Ich werde mich jetzt in meine Bike-Klamotten schmeißen und die Sau rauslassen 

Die Sonne scheint, Wind ist mir gerade total egal, es ist schön matschig und ich kann meine neue Regenjacke anziehen, find ich super.

*wink*


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2010)

Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht die total verweichlichte Form von Weichei, aber heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (10. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Neues Auto?



nach durchsicht der finanzen gibts nur n neues handy


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2010)

Gibt es jetzt auch schon Handys, mit denen man fahren kann? Wow...    Obwohl mich das nicht wundern sollte. Die neumodischen Dinger können ja inzwischen offenbar fast alles!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das schon... - aber fieser Nord-Süd-Ostwind. Irgendwie halt immer von vorn.    Ich habe ihm 14 Kilometer mühsam abgetrotzt, dann aufgegeben.



Heldin!!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. März 2010)

Jaja, scheint sich zwischen T4 und T5 nix getan zu haben. Meinen Multivan habe ich damals verkauft, weil er mich mal nachts um 1/2 1 Uhr auf einer kleinen LandstraÃe im Stich gelassen hat. Symptome Ã¤hnlich.... War dann ein kleines Relais fÃ¼r 20 â¬. NatÃ¼rlich war in dieser Situation auch der Akku meines Handys fast leer. Mir ist die MobilitÃ¤tsgarantie, die ich nicht brauche, schon die allerliebste. Nach 4 Autos aus dem VW Konzern, die mich alle mal mehr mal weniger geÃ¤rgert haben, fahr ich jetzt wieder einen Japaner.


----------



## contesssa (10. März 2010)

Oh man...wasn Alptraum!
Aber gefroren hab ich heute auch wieder, aber auf die nette Art...aufm Sattel! Unten im Saaletal hab ich doch wirklich noch geglaubt, dass es jetzt endlich Frühling wird...war ein richtig laues Lüftchen unterwegs. 250hm weiter oben pfiff mir der Wind nur so um die Ohren...ich musste sogar bergab treten
Aber es wird,Mädels...vor allem ist es jetzt immer noch hell draußen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. März 2010)

Es schneit! Es schneit viel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Es schneit! Es schneit viel!!



igittigitt, mach das böse schn***-wort da weg! ich mag's nicht mehr sehen 
hoffentlich bleiben wir diesmal verschont...


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. März 2010)

Weiß. Grau. Wind. Weiß. Grau. Wind. Es langweilt.  



Ich will endlich Sommer!


----------



## R5D5 (11. März 2010)

Endlich wieder etwas Schnee draußen, das ist mir viel lieber als der Matsch letzte Woche. Wär schön, wenn es dieses Wochenende noch weiß bliebe und ich dann nächstes Wochenende bereits mit kurzer Hose auf Tour gehen könnte!


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. März 2010)

Okay, machen wir einen Deal: 

Bis Sonntagabend Schnee und Kälte, ab (sic!) Montagmorgen mindestens +10 Grad windstille und Sonne. Prost!


----------



## AnjaR (11. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Es schneit! Es schneit viel!!


 
Bitte, bitte sei so lieb und halt´s bei Dir!!!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. März 2010)

Ja, und gerade auf Spiegel Online gelesen, dass es auf Malle auch schneit. Sogar Schneeketten sollen in den Bergen erforderlich sein.
Drei von uns Eisbären wollen da nächste Woche hin zum Rennradeln. Die werden sich freuen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. März 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte sei so lieb und halt´s bei Dir!!!!!



Hey, ich behalte nie was nur für mich, ich bin doch kein Egoist! *Schneewolkenrüberschieb*


----------



## AnjaR (11. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Hey, ich behalte nie was nur für mich, ich bin doch kein Egoist! *Schneewolkenrüberschieb*


Manchmal liebe ich Egoisten


----------



## Martina H. (11. März 2010)

> Bis Sonntagabend Schnee und Kälte, ab (sic!) Montagmorgen mindestens +10 Grad windstille und Sonne. Prost!



DEAL!!! ...will sagen: mehr als einverstanden!

M.


----------



## swe68 (11. März 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ....
> Drei von uns Eisbären wollen da nächste Woche hin zum Rennradeln. Die werden sich freuen.



ein Bekannter ist da gerade - zum Rennradeln. Hat er sich zumindest so gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (11. März 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> ein Bekannter ist da gerade - zum Rennradeln. Hat er sich zumindest so gedacht



der wetterbericht für malle ist gar nicht schlecht. ich würde gleich tauschen


am wochenende bau ich die rolle im keller auf ( habs den ganzen winter nicht gebraucht)

pssssst  das hilft, dann denkt das (schnee)wetter ich hab aufgegeben

wenns geklappt hat montier ich dann schnell heimlich die spikes ab


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. März 2010)

Au ja, Sonnentanz auf radlerisch!  

Heute scheint die Sonne vom blauen Himmel auf eine Traumwinterlandschaft... - irgendwie überkommt einen da fast wieder die Sehnsucht nach Ski und Snowboard... *Aber nur fast!*


----------



## Fie (12. März 2010)

Hier in Tübingen ebenfalls geboten 

Ich habe heute frei und kann es genieißen. Ach ja, da war ja noch das Bike, dass da wartet 

Euch einen schönen Wochenausklang!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## swe68 (12. März 2010)

Es schneit.....


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. März 2010)

Oje...  :kotz:


----------



## trek 6500 (12. März 2010)

..es regnet ----


----------



## AnjaR (12. März 2010)

Nach Schneeschauer heute früh habe ich mich auf den Heimtrainer gesetzt. Nichts ist liegen geblieben und nun scheint die Sonne. Was soll man denn davon halten? Aufgrund der Wettervorhersage mit Dauerschneeregen hatten wir eine Tour für heute abgesagt.
Ich will endlich Frühling und Sonne. Dann machen auch Touren alleine Spaß. Nach diesem Winter mit vielen Fahrten allein bei Schnee, Eis und Regen hab ich echt keine Lust mehr. Wie motiviert Ihr Euch? 
Ich bike echt gerne, aber ständig alleine ist irgendwann öde. Mein Mann fällt leider wegen Bandscheibenvorfall aus. Er darf nur Straße und bei schönem Wetter fahren.
Habt Ihr Tipps, wie´s auch alleine wieder Spaß macht?


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. März 2010)

Musik auf die Ohren?! Mache ich manchmal bei Rennradeinheiten, allerdings ist bei uns kaum Verkehr...


----------



## swe68 (12. März 2010)

Geständnis: Ich fahre fast nur alleine.
Motivation?
Gegend anschauen, mein Tachostand, müde Beine, Gedanken freien Lauf lassen, Bergperformance bessert sich  - und spätestens ab 2/3 je nach Wetter die Badewanne oder was leckeres zu trinken oder Sonnen auf der Terrasse....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (12. März 2010)

Bin auch jahrelang allein gefahren...zu zweit war es dann einfach viel schöner. Kommt aber sicher auch drauf an, wie man kopfmäßig strukturiert ist. Mit jemandem, der mir beim Biken die Ohren abkaut, hätte ich meine Probleme....dann lieber allein! Der Aspekt des freien gedankengangs ist auch für mich ganz wesentlich...ich habe dann oft Ideen, die mir am Schreibtisch bestimmt nicht eingefallen wären.


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. März 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Geständnis: Ich fahre fast nur alleine.



Ich auch - außer wenn ich in LÖ bin. Dann will Claudia partout immer mit...


----------



## AnjaR (12. März 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Bergperformance bessert sich  - und spätestens ab 2/3 je nach Wetter die Badewanne oder was leckeres zu trinken oder Sonnen auf der Terrasse....


 
Zur Bergperformance: mit anderen zusammen fahre ich auch gerne mal knackige Trails, alleine bin ich dazu zu schissig. Kann ich auch nichts dran machen.

Die Badewanne, was leckeres zu trinken klingt gut. Evtl. schon bevor man losfährt alles bereit legen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. März 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Zur Bergperformance: mit anderen zusammen fahre ich auch gerne mal knackige Trails, alleine bin ich dazu zu schissig. Kann ich auch nichts dran machen.



So geht´s mir auch. Liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass ich schonmal im Krankenhaus gelandet bin, als ich allein unterwegs war. Da mussten dann paar arme Jungs dran glauben, mich zu fahren   Generall macht´s mir aber auch nichts aus, alleine unterwegs zu sein, hat durchaus auch seine Vorteile. 

Heute wär´s zwar schön gewesen, aber ich hatte Handwerker daheim und daher keine Zeit, zu biken.   Und morgen soll´s wieder greußlich werden... 

ICH HASSE WINTER ICH HASSE WINTER ICH HASSE WINTER.....


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. März 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ICH HASSE WINTER ICH HASSE WINTER ICH HASSE WINTER.....


----------



## swe68 (15. März 2010)

toll - das Wetter ist freundlich und warm und ich bin krank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. März 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> toll - das Wetter ist freundlich und warm und ich bin krank.



Gute Besserung!

Wenn's dich tröstet: so toll ist das Wetter hier gar nicht. Zumindest heute morgen gabs gleich mal eine ordentliche kalte Dusche von oben


----------



## AnjaR (15. März 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> toll - das Wetter ist freundlich und warm und ich bin krank.


 
Wo ist das Wetter freundlich?
Hier regnet´s.

Trotzdem gute Besserung


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

Seitdem der Heizungsmensch unserer seit Samstag erkalteten Bude wieder Wärme in Form von Plusgraden verschafft hat, scheint die Sonne durch die Wintergartenfenster...


----------



## Martina H. (15. März 2010)

... auch von mir gute Besserung 

M.

Bei uns hat es ca 1 ° und regnet schon fast den ganzen Tag (vorher hat es geschneit)

ICHWILLSOMMER!ICHWILLSOMMER!ICHWILLSOMMER!ICHWILLSOMMER!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. März 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> toll - das Wetter ist freundlich und warm und ich bin krank.



wohnen wir im gleichen Rhein-Main? Freundlich und warm?  
Gute Besserung!


----------



## swe68 (16. März 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> wohnen wir im gleichen Rhein-Main? Freundlich und warm?
> Gute Besserung!



auf meinem Außenthermometer stand 8° und die Sonne schien in meinen Garten. Das hat meine Frühlingsgefühle geweckt  (bin immer noch krank )


----------



## trek 6500 (16. März 2010)

..in der wetterau sinds auch 7 grad und sonne !!! aber es kommen schon wieder ganz heimlich viele dunk´le wolken angekrochen .....


----------



## trhaflhow (17. März 2010)

sonnnnnne!!!! zwar kalt aber blauer himmel und sonne
und ich komm heut nicht vor dunkelheit raus


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. März 2010)

Leicht bewölkt, gemütlich die 25km zum Dienst gerollt, im Wald noch leicht matschig, aber schee wars. Nach Dienstende mal sehen ob der Heimweg etwas länger wird. So langsam kommt die Sonne raus.


----------



## MelleD (17. März 2010)

Die Sonne scheint, endlich, und 15°C...
Ich glaub, ich zieh gleich ne kurze Hose an.
Da mein Sportunterricht in der Berufsschule ausgefallen ist, werd ich wohl nen längeres Ründchen gurken 
Ist dat schön, der Frühling kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (17. März 2010)

Ja, aber wer weiß wie lange...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (17. März 2010)

Oh ja heut wars schön. 

Aber heir nur so um die 6 Grad um ca 18Uhr.
Aber ich bin eine erste kleine Anfangsrunde geradelt und es war so genial.
Ich fühle mich so klasse!

Und der Frühling kommt bestimmt!Zumindest schaut er mal noch morgen vorbei.


----------



## Martina H. (17. März 2010)

Strahlender Sonnenschein  -  ca. 15 Grad (gefühlte 25 ) - ab in den Wald - war das schön   






... so kann's weitergehen 

M.


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. März 2010)

Sonne, kalt, aber bis heute Nachmittag sollen es 15°C werden.
Ich denke, ich fahr heute nach Dienstschluss noch ne Runde.


----------



## scylla (18. März 2010)

Ach wie ist es doch schön 


... wenn die Füße in den Winterschuhen langsam den Siedepunkt erreichen, am Wintertrikot der Schweiß in Bächen runterläuft, und die Sonne durch die orangen Scheiben der Radbrille viel zu hell erscheint...



Mädels, es wird Frühling!


----------



## trhaflhow (18. März 2010)

winterschlaf beendet
die sonne scheint und das rennrad darf heute( zum ersten mal in diesem jahr) raus 

..und dann mit muss ich meinem neuen iphone spielen


----------



## AnjaR (18. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ach wie ist es doch schön
> 
> 
> ... wenn die Füße in den Winterschuhen langsam den Siedepunkt erreichen, am Wintertrikot der Schweiß in Bächen runterläuft, und die Sonne durch die orangen Scheiben der Radbrille viel zu hell erscheint...
> ...


 
War das schööööööööööööööön. Genau wie scylla beschrieben hat.
Im Wald waren´s 15° und in der Sonne sogar 25°. So kann´s bleiben.


----------



## Martina H. (18. März 2010)

Jabbadabbaduuuuuu...

super Wetter, super Wald, einfach genial.

Wie "anders" die Wege aussehen - so ohne grün 

... dafür liegen dann aber jede Menge Bäume im Weg - egal 

... und was 5 Monate Bier und Couch so ausmachen können 

... aber das wird schon wieder  

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter mal ein bisschen!!!


@Scylla: habe heute "die Hose" eingefahren: supi 

Grüße

M.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. März 2010)

ich habe das schöne Wetter ab und zu mal aus dem Büro durch die abgedunkelten Scheiben gesehen 
Und pünktlich zum WE soll es ja wieder schlechter werden, das ist so unfair


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (19. März 2010)

Jetzt sieht es ganz hübsch aus  Und warm ist es!!
Ich laufe gleich ein Stück des Weges zur Arbeit - endlich mal wieder!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (20. März 2010)

Nachdem ich gestern bei schön warmen Wetter -die Sonne wollte aber nicht rauskommen- nicht zum radeln gekommen bin und es heute tun wollte.
Regnet es in strömen.
Und der Wetterbericht sagt für heut und morgen auch nur regen an. *heul* 
Naja hoffendlich haben die mal wieder unrecht!


----------



## Honigblume (21. März 2010)

Heute soll das Rad wieder ausgewildert werden, sprich, es kommt von der Rolle runter. Hoffe, daß der Regen so nachlässt, daß ich heute nachmittag noch eine Runde fahren kann.


----------



## katinka22 (21. März 2010)

> Und der Wetterbericht sagt für heut und morgen auch nur regen an. *heul*
> Naja hoffendlich haben die mal wieder unrecht!



Einen ganz guten Wetterbericht macht eigentlich Meteomedia, zumindest in meiner Region (Greifswald) und bei meinen Eltern (Chiemsee). Einfach mal durchklicken zum Messnetz und dann die Station suchen, die dem eigenen Standort am nächsten liegt. 
Das "Tageswetter" stimmt eigentlich immer sehr genau und auch die Vorhersage für den nächsten Tag ist meist noch recht gut . Darüber hinaus ist es ja eh kaum möglich eine präzise Vorhersage zu machen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. März 2010)

Im Badischen regnet es!  
Aber am Freitag war Sonnenbrandwetter!


----------



## trek 6500 (22. März 2010)

am donnerstag soll´s 20 !!!!!! grad werden und den ganzen tag sonne !!!! freu, jubel, rumhüpf `!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (22. März 2010)

*Frühling!!!*


----------



## Honigblume (22. März 2010)

Hier ist heute herrliches Wetter gewesen (ist es immer noch) und habe es zum Anlass genommen die ersten Kilometer draußen zu fahren. Kam mir vor wie der erste Mensch, alles andere als ausbalanciert, war dennoch schön


----------



## trhaflhow (22. März 2010)

....also in davos wars heute auch super
das skaten war zwar mehr wasserskilauf als nordic irgendwas
und stuerze waren zu vermeiden


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. März 2010)

Sonne!Warm!

Heute nachmittag etwas Gelände mit den Eisbären, morgen zum Dienst radeln und anschließend mit dem Radhausteam eine entspannte Geländerunde drehen, übermorgen wieder mit den Eisbären radeln, hach schee isses.


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. März 2010)

Sonne pur bei meiner heutigen Rennradrunde im Schwarzwald...  Frühlingsgefühle!  

An Ostern will ich in kurzen Hosen radeln!!!


----------



## Shugga X (24. März 2010)

herrlicher sonnenschein und 15 grad seit tagen. damit ist der winterschlaf beendet und mein hardy darf wieder raus.
wurde aber auch zeit. der winterspeck hat bedenkliche formen angenommen :S


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. März 2010)

24 sonnige Grad im Mittelschwarzwald!


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. März 2010)

24°C Neid!

Der Nightride gestern abend war stellenweise ganz schön frisch!


----------



## Martina H. (25. März 2010)

Sonne satt - das Leben ist schööön 

M.


----------



## AnjaR (25. März 2010)

Bei 18° in kurzer Hose und Shirt schöne 50 min durch den Wald gelaufen. Mädels, so ist das Leben einfach nur schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. März 2010)

juhu!!!! Heute waren wir nach langer Winterpause (Freund wurde am Knie operiert und darf erst jetzt wieder, und alleine konnte ich mich über den Winter einfach nicht aufraffen!) zum ersten Mal wieder draußen radeln! War eine schöne Schlammschlacht und hat Spaß gemacht, mal wieder auf einem echten Rad zu sitzen statt immer nur in der Muckibude  
Jetzt bitte: Frühling her!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. März 2010)

Jo, am Samstag war Gelände angesagt. Drei Stunden trocken, die letzte hat es dann schön geregnet. Ausgesehen wie ein Erdferkel als ich heim kam. Da war n Strip vor der Wohnungstür angesagt. Zum Glück wohne ich derzeit alleine auf der Etage.


----------



## MelleD (29. März 2010)

Hier regnet es und regnet es und regnet es... 

Und ich stand gestern 5h inner Garage und hab mein Bike auseinandergebaut, eingefettet, saubergemacht und wieder zusammengebaut. Es ist sooooo schön sauber und der Flur riecht nach Schmierfett  Will es nicht wieder so sauig haben...

Will wieder Sonne und warm und so...


----------



## Martina H. (29. März 2010)

> Hier regnet es und regnet es und regnet es...



...hier auch 




> Will wieder Sonne und warm und so...



...ich auch 

Grüße

M.


----------



## katinka22 (29. März 2010)

8 Grad und ordentlich Wind... aber... kein Regen  und Sonne . 
Werden jetzt erst mal ne ausgedehnte Rennradrunde drehen, bevor der Regen morgen auch bei uns ist.


----------



## trek 6500 (29. März 2010)

..pisst ......


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. März 2010)

Gestern im Südbadischen echt fieses Pisswetter, heute Sonne und Rennradtraining flach am Rhein entlang. Morgen... Ach, ich will´s gar nicht wissen. Es ist Regen angesagt. Und kälter.


----------



## AnjaR (29. März 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ausgesehen wie ein Erdferkel als ich heim kam. Da war n Strip vor der Wohnungstür angesagt.


Die Nachbarn gucken nur am Anfang etwas irritiert. Dann hat man den Stempel: "Verrückt!" weg.


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. März 2010)

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert...    Bei mir ist es genauso. Meine Nachbarn lachen nur noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (30. März 2010)

*Start nach der Arbeit:* 18:10 Uhr bei leichtem Rückenwind durch den Wald, cooler Trail mit Bachüberquerung
*Dann:* beim Zurückfahren Gegenwind vom Feinsten. Ich dacht, ich kipp vom Radd. 
*Angehalten unter einer Brücke Windgeschützt:* gefroren wie blöde. Hemd aus, Flees an
*Losgefahren:* es fängt an zu tröpfeln (soll ich wieder zurück unter die Brücke?)
*Wieder am Kämpfen:* der Regen wird stärker und meine Oberschenkel ruck zuck nass. 
*Gedanke:* ich steige ab und schiebe, komme fast nicht mehr vom Fleck, so bläst es
*weiter gedacht:* nix da, ich kämpfe mich durch und friere weiter an den Oberschenkeln, die ich dann vor Kälte eh nicht mehr gespürt habe
*endlich:* Häuser in Sicht und der Wind nicht mehr ganz so extrem
*Hände:* egal, ich halte jetzt nicht mehr an (kalt und nass)
*die letzten 3km*: quer durch die Stadt
*19:45 Uhr:* Ankuft, total am Ende aber ein solzer Don Quijotes, nur weiblich halt 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## ghostmoni (1. April 2010)

wow, hört sich echt nach nem Kampf an. Danach haste dir eine heiße Dusche aber auch verdient!

Ich glaube, nach einer Woche Italien bin ich irgendwie verweichlicht. Ich war ja noch nie so die Schlechtwetter-Fahrerin, aber jetzt hab ich gar kein Bock mehr auf diesen Mist... Bin die ganze Woche noch nicht gefahren. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es morgen.


----------



## trek 6500 (6. April 2010)

sonne,sonne,sonne !!!!! 20 grad - und morgen solls auch so werden - schnell rucksack packen , hab die woche noch urlaub- freu !!


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. April 2010)

Hier (wieder Zuhause in Bayern) hat´s auch Sonne pur - allerdings kachelte heute Nachmittag bei der Rennradrunde dermaßen der Wind, dass es mir schier den Stecker zog...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (6. April 2010)

Ich habs ebdlich geschafft und bin bei herrlichem Sonnenschein aber recht kühlem Wind heut morgen eine kleine Anfangseinstiegsrunde gefahren. *freu*
Einfach herrlich.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. April 2010)

Nach der Büßertour am Karfreitag (130 km, sch... Gegenwind, sch...Steigungen, sch... Kälte) gestern bei strahlendem Sonnenschein gemütliche 60 km gerollt, heute morgen zum Dienst (dunkel + saukalte 2°)....aaaber heute Mittag geht es bei kuscheligen 18° und Sonne satt wieder die 25 km Richtung Heimat mit anschließender Trainingsrunde.
Morgen wieder zum Dienst und zurück, zum Glück etwas später (und hoffentlich wärmer), hach, schee isses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2010)

ich habe mir fest vorgenommen: ab nächste Woche wird wieder mit dem Rad zu Arbeit gefahren, ich hoffe dass es bis dahin nachts nicht mehr so kalt ist, und die Waldwege noch etwas trocknen


----------



## AnjaR (7. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wir waren gestern bei strahlend blauem Himmel auf Traumpisten mit (ihr glaubt´s nicht) Neuschnee unterwegs. Da macht Skifahren echt Spaß. Heute kletterte die Temperatur an der Bergstation auf über 10° C und die Sonne brannte vom Himmel. Bis ca 13 Uhr waren auch die Pisten super zu fahren. Den Rest der Zeit vertreibt man sich halt windgeschützt an einer Hütte und genießt die Zeit und das tolle Wetter. Bei 18° im Tal hätt ich jetzt gerne mein Bike dabei.
Aber so ist das Leben echt schön.
Gruß Anja


----------



## trhaflhow (7. April 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Hier (wieder Zuhause in Bayern) hat´s auch Sonne pur - allerdings kachelte heute Nachmittag bei der Rennradrunde dermaßen der Wind, dass es mir schier den Stecker zog...



naja den eindruck hatte ich nicht... wenn man beim biken noch reden kann
na und, den stecker hätte ich schon wieder reingestrckt  - ob du willst oder nicht.
wer ( immernoch  ) biken kann hat spass und tut (neben vielen andern dingen und -mit-leuten) was sinnvolles. und wenn was spass macht und was snnvoll ist, ist das leben lebenswert ( auch wen man- ev morgen) mal dies anders sieht.  :kotz:
ist dann als regeneration für die beine zu sehen
im bürö hat mich der wind heute nicht gestört


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. April 2010)

Sonne. Windstille. Rennradwetter. Und bei mir ist heute regenerative Gartenarbeit angesagt...   
(und der erste Tag eines weiteren Chemozyklus  :kotz


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. April 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich habe mir fest vorgenommen: ab nächste Woche wird wieder mit dem Rad zu Arbeit gefahren, ich hoffe dass es bis dahin nachts nicht mehr so kalt ist, und die Waldwege noch etwas trocknen



Ich hab´s mir heute auch überlegt, aber nachdem das Auto früh gefroren war, bin ich lieber damit gefahren. Sonst hab ich total abgefrorene Füße in der Arbeit und am Nachmittag darf ich dann einen Transalp-Rucksack voller Klamotten mit heim schleppen, damit ich nicht im eigenen Saft gegart bin. So macht das noch nicht wirklich Spaß. Aber langsam wird´s schon...


----------



## trhaflhow (8. April 2010)

ich bin bei strahlendem sonnenschein zu meinem zahnarzt gefahren, der hat das bei gesauso strahlendem sonnenschen ( habs durch fenster gesehen) eine wurzelbehandlung durchgeführt auf dem rückweg ( zu arbeit) war immernoch super wetter und ich hab heute keine lust mehr zu radeln. 
her...g..him.. mochmal kanns heute nicht katz... pis..


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. April 2010)

Mein Haufen ist weg!


----------



## Warnschild (12. April 2010)

Pisswetter und kalt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Juni 2010)

das kann man jetzt 2 Monate später auch noch sagen


----------



## karmakiller (10. September 2010)

der Thread muß nach oben 
das Wetter nervt ! 
da ja für heute ausnahmsweise mal kein Regen gemeldet war, hab ich darauf vertraut und bin dann eben doch wieder schön nass geworden -> 
merke: vor der Tour noch mal auf die aktuelle Wetterkarte der Region gucken ob was im Anmarsch ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (10. September 2010)

Traumhaftes Wetter- Herbst rockt, goldener Herbst erst recht! Wie schön dass ich morgen 15 Stunden arbeite.


----------



## giftzwerg83w (11. September 2010)

Also ich finde ja schon, dass der September und Oktober mal noch ein wenig aufholen müssen, was der August an Wärme nicht gepackt hat. War ja sehr nass und deprimierend kalt 

Bei mir sinds nur Sandwege, da ist Wasser von oben nicht förderlich für den Grip auf den trails


----------



## Twinkie (14. September 2010)

Bremen, 14°, Regen satt. Ich glaub ich muß langsam meine Pflanzen winterfein machen, sonst saufen die ab.


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. September 2010)

Mein Bikeparkausflug fällt ins Wasser!


----------



## scylla (14. September 2010)

hoffentlich, hoffentlich, hoffentlich... regnet's wenigstens am WE nicht! Sonst säuft unser Ausflug nach Lac Blanc auch ab


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. September 2010)

Lac Blanc?! Ooooch, da will ich auch schon lange mal hin!


----------



## scylla (14. September 2010)

Samstag sind wir den ganzen Tag da. Komm doch auch


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. September 2010)

Wir sind leider nur bis morgen im Schwarzwald.


----------



## Twinkie (14. September 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> hoffentlich, hoffentlich, hoffentlich... regnet's wenigstens am WE nicht! Sonst säuft unser Ausflug nach Lac Blanc auch ab


 ....und mein fahrtechnikseminar und mein timetrialrace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (14. September 2010)

Regen, Wind, kalt, was will man mehr?


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. September 2010)

Siff-de-Luxe!


----------



## ActionGourmet (14. September 2010)

Was habt Ihr denn? Am WE solls in Lac Blanc blendend werden: http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=FR0AL0112 

Ich bin voraussichtlich sa und so dort


----------



## Twinkie (14. September 2010)

bremen, sprühregen, 16°

hat schon jemand von euch die heizung an?


----------



## MelleD (14. September 2010)

Ja, zumindest im Büro. 
Es ist doch einfach nur zum Kotzen! 
Will noch keinen Herbst haben. Oder zumindest nicht so einen Herbst. Ich möchte gerne nen goldenen Oktober haben  Und der Oktober kann gerne jetzt schon anfangen 
Krieg ja so langsam schon Depressionen.


----------



## LaCarolina (14. September 2010)

Málaga, Sonnenschein satt, 29 Grad   *duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. September 2010)

hmpf...


----------



## Lenka K. (16. September 2010)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Málaga, Sonnenschein satt, 29 Grad   *duckundweg*



Bei 29 Grad kipp' ich nach 1km mit Hitzestich vom Rad! Gut, dass es bei uns nicht so heiss ist ...

Aber trockener wär' nicht schlecht ....

Lenka K.


----------



## LaCarolina (16. September 2010)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Bei 29 Grad kipp' ich nach 1km mit Hitzestich vom Rad! Gut, dass es bei uns nicht so heiss ist ...
> 
> Aber trockener wär' nicht schlecht ....
> 
> Lenka K.



Bin vor 2 Wochen noch bei 39 Grad gefahren 
Der Fahrtwind kühlt doch super!


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. September 2010)

Kann ich bestätigen. 14°, starker Wind, heute morgen nur Kurzarmtrikot auf dem Weg zum Dienst, bibber! Jetzt warte ich darauf, dass sich eine längere Lücke zwischen zwei Schauern auftut, damit ich auf dem Rückweg wenigstens trocken bleibe, wenn ich schon frieren muss.


----------



## Twinkie (16. September 2010)

Bremen, 12°C, Dauerregen


----------



## Ger (16. September 2010)




----------



## Bergradlerin (17. September 2010)

Ich heize mit meinem Holzofen zumindest das Erdgeschoss mollig warm. Heizung an? NÖ!!! Nicht Mitte September!


----------



## trek 6500 (19. September 2010)

...24 grad - sonne pur - und ich mit rotz daheim ... obwohl das neue nico weinend im keller steht , weil´s so gerne in den wald möchte .....


----------



## Nuala (19. September 2010)

sch***, ist das kalt hier! ich will zurück nach frankreich. da war´s warm, sonnig und es gab ganz wunderbare wellen, herrliche muscheln, grandiose crevetten, frischen fisch und gaaaaaanz leckere nektarinen.


----------



## DerandereJan (19. September 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAvf-lyAF0o"]YouTube        - Mimimi[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (19. September 2010)

Bremen 12°, Regen. Jedenfalls laut Ansage. In echt bin ich heute den ganzen Tag rumgeradelt. Hab zwar wieder ne Winterjacke rausgekramt, aber es war supiii


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. September 2010)

Sonne, blauer Himmel, warm!


----------



## Twinkie (20. September 2010)

Dunkel, windig, 15°


----------



## ActionGourmet (21. September 2010)

Am WE ist es für alle gleich be******


----------



## Twinkie (21. September 2010)

Bremen, 18°, Sonne, Windstill. Trotzdem geh ich gleich Indoorradeln.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. September 2010)

heute sommerlich, ohne Armlinge geradelt


----------



## Twinkie (22. September 2010)

8grad, foggy *gäääääääääähn*


----------



## trek 6500 (22. September 2010)

..3 stündchen heute nachmittag bei 26 !! grad unterwegs gewesen . so lob ich mir das


----------



## teekillja (23. September 2010)

...Berlin: Sonne, wunderbar warm und ich bin erkältet!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (23. September 2010)

Die Sonne und Wärme der letzten 2 Tage nochmal ausgenutzt und...rechne, rechne... immerhin 158 trailige Kilometer abgespult.

Naja, ok, morgens war es nur sonnig, warm wurde es erst im Laufe des Tages.


----------



## trek 6500 (25. September 2010)

regen , regen , regen - 16 grad  ...


----------



## Twinkie (25. September 2010)

bremen, 14°C, sonneee....mit ein wenig niesel zwischendurch. aber das hat beim biken nicht gestört.

kinners, zieht euch warm an. unter 18° erkältet man sich superschnell!!!!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. September 2010)

Landkreis Hildesheim: Entgegen aller vorhersagen den ganzen Tag trocken


----------



## MelleD (26. September 2010)

Sonne, aber total kalt. 
Die Wanne gerade war ne echte Wohltat


----------



## trek 6500 (27. September 2010)

wetterau - hessen - 13 grad und dauerregen .... brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (29. September 2010)

Bremen, 3°C, Nebelig, himmel ist wolkenlos!


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. September 2010)

Über die letzten Tage hülle ich den Nebel des Schweigens...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. September 2010)

wir wollen es gar nicht wissen  

das Wetter hier ist so bescheiden, dass ich mich gleich mal verschnupft habe, ganz toll


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Oktober 2010)

...jetzt 18 grad - und dunkel  --- vorhin 26 !!!!! grad und herrliche sonne !!!


----------



## swe68 (3. Oktober 2010)

wir haben vorhin auf der Terrasse gesessen und gegrillt...


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Oktober 2010)

Nieselnebel.


----------



## Nuala (4. Oktober 2010)

wunderschönes wetter in aachen, aber ich sitze mit getapten daumen und überdehneten bändern in der schulter im büro...


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Oktober 2010)

...23 grad - und ich muss rasen mähen und wohnung auf vordermann bringen ....


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Oktober 2010)

Kaum muss man wieder arbeiten scheint die Sonne und es ist warm.

Letzte Woche Urlaub und nur Pisswetter!


----------



## Vaena (4. Oktober 2010)

kann mal jemand den Wind abschalten???
... meine Frisur hält schon ohne Wind nicht, aber wenn ich mitm Rennrad nur noch 10km/h fahre, dann wirds doch kriminell *schmoll*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (4. Oktober 2010)

Bremen, 19° Sonne, das richtige Geburtstagswetter


----------



## Nuala (4. Oktober 2010)

@twinkie:


----------



## MelleD (4. Oktober 2010)

Uh, alles gute zum Geburtstag!! 
Lass dich feiern und natürlich auch beschenken!


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Oktober 2010)

......herzlichen glühstrumpf auch von mir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie (4. Oktober 2010)

dankeee ihr hübschen!!!  aber ihr müßt nun alle noch watt zum wetter sagen, sonst isses offtopic


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. Oktober 2010)

auch von mir

Ach ja: Hier den ganzen Tag sonnig gegen Abend ebenfalls recht windig


----------



## Twinkie (5. Oktober 2010)

Danke TuHu 

Bremen, 10°, dämmrig aber es soll sonnig werden. Hab gestern auch echt geschwitzt. Ob es wohl doch noch nen schicken Herbst gibt?


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Oktober 2010)

...karben - 16 grad - nieselregen ...stockdunkel .-


----------



## Twinkie (5. Oktober 2010)

Bremen, 17°, trocken, ein wunderschöner Sonnenuntergang vorhin und wir haben mit 5 Leuten einen Strassen-Night-Ride gemacht. Das ist soooo schön! Dafür Mückenreich...brrrr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (5. Oktober 2010)

Wenn's morgen schön ist, sause ich davon.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Oktober 2010)

20° und wolkig bei Abfahrt gestern abend, 14° und Regen auf dem Heimweg in der Nacht. Trotzdem schöner Nightride über die Trails im Vorderspessart. Rücklicht daheim vergessen, Hauptsache vorne genug Licht. Hat mich doch so ein Opa auf dem Radweg kurz vor daheim angemault, ich solle das Licht ausmachen, es würde blenden. Musste ihm sagen, wenn er den Radweg auf der anderen Straßenseite, d.h. in seiner Fahrtrichtung, benutzen würde, dann hätte sich das Problem erledigt.

Und jetzt kommt gerade die Sonne raus....schee!


----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2010)

draußen: strahlender Sonnenschein 
drinnen: ein verschnupftes häufchen Elend mit Triefnase, das auf der Couch rumgammelt.... ich


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich auch Schniefnase, aber in der Sonne auf der Terrasse wird alles gut werden!


----------



## Honigblume (6. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> draußen: strahlender Sonnenschein bei 16°
> drinnen: ein verschnupftes und hustendes häufchen Elend mit Triefnase, das auf der Couch rumgammelt.... ich



word


----------



## tvaellen (6. Oktober 2010)

ich wollte nach Trainingsplan ja jetzt eigentlich ein bisschen Bikepause machen, aber bei dem Wetter? 
das bekomme ich nicht übers Herz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (6. Oktober 2010)

Frankfurt, 18° heiter 
Laufen heute morgen war wunderschön.
Und ich werde das voraussichtlich gute Herbstwetter am WE in den Alpen nutzen


----------



## Warnschild (6. Oktober 2010)

@Scylla: Oh, du Arme! 

Mein Ohr heilt endlich ganz gut aus, hing dafür seit letzter Woche nur rum bzw. hab mich zur Arbeit und allen möglichen Pflichten geschleppt und war andauernd nur müde, weil die Nächte nur schmerzhaft und wenig erholsam waren.

Heute werd ich, denke ich, etwas fahren gehen! (hab aber einiges zu tun)


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Oktober 2010)

Was für ein traumhafter Herbsttag! Max 10°C und Sonne.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Oktober 2010)

ja, herrlich, das sah bei uns so ähnlich aus  So kann der Herbst von mir aus noch 3 Monate lang dauern


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Oktober 2010)

Hhmm...
Bei 18° und strahlendem Sonnenschein durch den Spessart auf die Hohe Warte gefahren und dort lecker Schäufelsche mit Knödel und Rotkraut gegessen. Dann den vollen Ranzen über ein paar Trails wieder runter und heimgeschafft. Sehr entspannte 120 km.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2010)

Traumhaft Wetter 
und schöne Tour gefahren, leider allein, weil mein Schatzi mal für ein paar Wochen zum Trekking nach Nepal gejettet ist 





_Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten:Wo kämen wir hin? Und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
(Kurt Marti)_


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Oktober 2010)

..gestern 23 !!!! grad !!! heute 22 grad - der sommer is noch nicht ganz weg ..


----------



## Nuala (11. Oktober 2010)

heul, jammer... alles kacke! tolles wetter und dann ist meine schulter am ar***


----------



## Twinkie (11. Oktober 2010)

bremen, 8°C, ich hab heute morgen gedacht ich bin im falschen film. am wochenende noch bombenwetter und heute morgen die eisbombe. es ist soweit, die heizung is an.


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Oktober 2010)

...hatte heute morgen auf dem weg zur arbeit auch das erste mal ne mütze auf ...brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab nen dicken Pullover an und hab mich heute morgen durch den kalten Nebel geschlagen ... 3°C!
Hab meine Handschuhe nicht gefunden, kein guter Tag. 
Will nicht Winter haben


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. Oktober 2010)

Habe gestern morgen bei 2°C schon das erste Mal die Autoscheiben frei kratzen müssen. 
Heute morgen mit 6,8°C vergleichsweise warm.
Bin gespannt auf morgen, da muss ich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Oktober 2010)

Bodenfrost heute morgen!
Nach den 25 km zur Arbeit eiskalte Finger und Füße. Ab jetzt kommen die Winterschuhe wieder zum Einsatz.
Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass die Sonne die Lufttemperatur bis heute nachmittag in erträgliche Höhen bringt.


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Oktober 2010)

...3 grad heut´morgen - mein bike wollte gar net raus ( 7 h)   ----  musste  aber ... jetzt 16 grad - sonne , blauer himmel - und ich war schon 2 stündchen radeln


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...jetzt 16 grad - sonne , blauer himmel - und ich war schon 2 stündchen radeln


 
Neid!
Ich darf hier erst in zwei Stunden raus!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Oktober 2010)

Bin heute morgen um 5:45Uhr bei kuschelig warmen 6°C zur Arbeit gestartet. Zurück ging es bei Sonnenschein.


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr morgen zum Ahornboden!   
Bei hoffentlich perfektem Wetter. Ich hab den kalten Nebel so satt!!!


----------



## Twinkie (14. Oktober 2010)

bremen, 7° diesig. mal schaun ob heute die sonne so knallt wie gestern. das war ja wohl der hammer. hätte mir fast nen sonnenbrand geholt.


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2010)

woher denn einen sonnenbrand? bei den vielen klamotten, die ich beim biken übereinander ziehe um nicht zu erfrieren, kommt wohl kaum ein strählchen sonne an meine haut  das problem ist nur: da ich jetzt schon winterklamotten brauche... was soll ich dann im richtigen winter anziehen? expeditionsausrüstung für eine arktisquerung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Oktober 2010)

Hannover heute morgen 2,7°. Selbst in der Stadt haben die Autofahrer gekratzt.


----------



## 4mate (14. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen zum Ahornboden!
> Bei hoffentlich perfektem Wetter. Ich hab den kalten Nebel so satt!!!


Winterklamotten und Nebelbrille und -horn dabei?!


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich sitze dann doch "lieber" Zuhause am Schreibtisch und arbeite.  
Und schaue natürlich aus dem Fenster in den Nebel...


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2010)

Musste heute morgen auch schon die Scheiben am Auto freikratzen.
Gestern nachmittag war es immer noch so kalt das ich mich, nachdem ich wieder heimkam, in der wamen Wanne auftauen musste.

Heute abend soll es auf den Hahnenkamm gehen. Das wird ein verdammt kalter Spass auf den Abfahrten.


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2010)

Na, soweit sind wir hier zum Glück noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (14. Oktober 2010)

nee, echt - schon schnee `??????????????????????????????????? heftig ..... wir haben doch erst mitte oktober ...
hier am morgen 4 grad - jetzt in der sonne 19 !!


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> 14. Oktober 2009, 8:40 Uhr.
> 
> Es schneit.




Wir sind überfällig!


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe, du hast einen schönen großen Baumstamm griffbreit, zum draufklopfen  *knockonwood*

So einen Winter wie letztes jahr brauche ich definitiv nicht nochmal :kotz:


----------



## 4mate (14. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wir sind überfällig!


Die Wetterfee hat gestern Abend für das WE Schneefall ab 700 Meter angekündigt ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2010)

So ein Dusel, dass ich nur auf 660 Meter wohne!


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Oktober 2010)

Es fisselt schon. Es ist nicht kalt aber jetzt kommt der angesagte Regen.
Das ist halt, wenn man nur wenig über dem Meeresspiegel wohnt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Oktober 2010)

igitt, der Regen ist schon in Maintal? Dann ist er bestimmt auch bald hier


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Oktober 2010)

Zum Glück haben wir die letzte Nacht nochmal ausgenutzt. Ordentlich Licht gemacht im Wald und die Trails vom Hahnenkamm runter abgegrast. Da zog es sich schon zu. Hatte aber den Vorteil, dass es weniger kalt wurde.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2010)

Von mir gibts wenig Neues: NEBEL!


----------



## Bettina (15. Oktober 2010)

Nieselregen und Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (15. Oktober 2010)

bremen, 11° sonne und bewölkung wechseln sich ab.


----------



## MelleD (15. Oktober 2010)

Nieselregen, 10°C, Schniefnase, kalte Füsse... 
Will jetzt schon nicht mehr.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab vom Winter 2010/2011 schon die Schnauze voll!


----------



## Twinkie (16. Oktober 2010)

dabei is doch erst herbst!


----------



## swe68 (16. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Also ich hab vom Winter 2010/2011 schon die Schnauze voll!



die schönen Tage mit viel Sonnenschein, Kälte, evtl. Schnee kommen noch  ("schön" meinte ich ernst)
Wir haben heute auch graue Pampe mit gelegentlichem Tröpfeln. Ist halt Wochenende.


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann die zwei Wochen kaum noch abwarten, bis wir zum Biken nach Süd-Spanien fahren... hoffentlich bei 20° und Sonnenschein! Hier ist's nur grau und nass  da kriegt man ja morgens gleich beim Aufstehen Depressionen


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2010)

* Der Nebel ist weg!* 

Dafür regnet es jetzt eiskalt.


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Oktober 2010)

...regen - regen - regen - den ganzen tag nix als regen .....


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Oktober 2010)

Hier auch  Nur Regen und keine Besserung in Sicht. 
Wenn ich mich noch aufraffen kann wird heute der Renner auf die Rolle gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (16. Oktober 2010)

Regen...
Ich habe über 2 Stunden im Fitnessstudio verbracht.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (16. Oktober 2010)

Das Schauer- äh Sauerland macht heute allen Vorurteilen ehre und es regnet schon den ganzen tag und zwar so fies nieselig. *bäh*

Der Nebel ist jetzt bei uns angekommen....


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2010)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Der Nebel ist jetzt bei uns angekommen....


----------



## Hummelbrumm (17. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


>




Und er ist immer noch da.... 

Und es sind nur 3,5 Grad.....


----------



## swe68 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hochnebel bei uns. Ich lasse mich nicht unterkriegen 
Habe mich standesgemäß zur Hochnebel-Stimmung ganz in schwarz gekleidet, eine Brille aufgesetzt, die alles in schönes goldenes Licht taucht - und war biken.
Jetzt geht es mir doch deutlich besser.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (17. Oktober 2010)

...war nur die kleine Weicheierrunde, aber mit ein wenig Techniktraining. 
Und für die Psyche war das absolut wichtig


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Und für die Psyche war das absolut wichtig



Für meine Psyche wäre heute eine Tonne Schoki die bessere Wahl.


----------



## MissQuax (17. Oktober 2010)

War bei *knapp 6°C, lausigem Wind und einheitsgrauem Himmel* 2,5 Std. unterwegs (der Schweinehund hat verloren!  ).

Schoko gab's dann für die Psyche in Form von Trüffeln (Käfer Feinkost )* und als Badezusatz - mußte meine Füße irgendwie auftauen - apropos: werde jetzt mal meine Schuhheizung ausgraben und die Akkus laden).

* im "Kalorien-Fred halt' ich mich am besten zurück - ICH weiß wo meine Pfunde herkommen und warum ich sie nicht loswerde ...


----------



## Honigblume (17. Oktober 2010)

8° C, grau bewölkt.

Für die erste Runde draußen nach knapp zwei Wochen war es toll


----------



## Twinkie (17. Oktober 2010)

bremen, 7°, halbmond. heute nacht hats bei uns zum ersten mal gefrohren. kinners, die blumen müssen rein!


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Oktober 2010)

..hab keine draussen


----------



## swe68 (18. Oktober 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> bremen, 7°, halbmond. heute nacht hats bei uns zum ersten mal gefrohren. kinners, die blumen müssen rein!



meine sind schon länger drin. Die Agave hatte bei unter 10° schon Probleme. Aber jetzt geht es ihr wieder gut


----------



## Twinkie (18. Oktober 2010)

ooh, meine agave ist noch draußen. aber heute ist definitiv einlagerungstag denn:

bremen, 1°C, nebelig


----------



## ghostmoni (18. Oktober 2010)

Meine Blumen bleiben so lange draußen, bis sie sterben (das tun sie bei mir eh früher oder später - frei  nach dem Motto: ein grüner Daumen sieht eh blöd aus ) und dann gibt's nächsten Frühling neue.
Ich mach mir da ehr Sorgen um meine Füße... die waren nämlich gestern sowas von kalt und das bei + 6°. Ich glaube ich hol mir auch mal so Heizsohlen


----------



## Twinkie (18. Oktober 2010)

..o-h...nur die harten kommen in moni`s garten 

ja, um heizsohlen wiesel ich auch schon seit jahren rum. jetzt hab ich mir aber erst mal falke wintersocken gekauft. ich wußte gar nicht, dass es an füßen auch zuuu warm sein kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmoni (18. Oktober 2010)

Echt, sind die so gut??? Hast du dazu mal nen Link? Meine Füße sind echt immer Eisblöcke, sobald es etwas kälter wird...


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Oktober 2010)

Nu hammer auch Nebel. Und kalt isses.

Was bleibt:


----------



## LaCarolina (18. Oktober 2010)

Sonne, 25 Grad


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Oktober 2010)




----------



## LaCarolina (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja ok, das nächst Mal poste ich bei Regen, 10 Grad


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Oktober 2010)

Hmpf...


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Oktober 2010)

..heute morgen der erste frost in karben !!!!


----------



## trhaflhow (18. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist es hier auch zu kalt 
Fahre morgen an den Gardasee, da komme ich zwar " nur" in der Sonne auf 20  grad aber zumindest scheint sie dort


----------



## MissQuax (18. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..heute morgen der erste frost in karben !!!!



Den hatten wir in Wöllstadt letzte Woche schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2010)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Sonne, 25 Grad



Manche wissen einfach, wie man sich unbeliebt macht!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (18. Oktober 2010)

Heute morgen wars nebelig, leicht frostig bei 0°
Und heut Nachmittag erstaunlich schön sogar mit ein bissel Sonne aber nicht mehr als6°.

Und jetzt sind es nur noch 3°, d.h. ich muss morgen schon wieder kratzen.


----------



## MelleD (19. Oktober 2010)

Hier regnets ohne Ende, ist kalt, windig, irgendwie wurde der Herbst übersprungen und es ist direkt Winter geworden...


----------



## swe68 (19. Oktober 2010)

Regen...kalt...Winterjacke...


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Oktober 2010)

Regen, Wind, kalt.... Mist!


----------



## Nuala (19. Oktober 2010)

hier kommt auch der regen eimerweise vom himmel und heute abend ist nightbiken angesagt (aber ohne mich, 1. noch verletzt und 2. auf dienstreise in erlangen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (19. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> hier kommt auch der regen eimerweise vom himmel und heute abend ist nightbiken angesagt (aber ohne mich, 1. noch verletzt und 2. auf dienstreise in erlangen).



Solltest du öfter in ER sein und keine trails kennen, meld´ dich einfach.

*undganzschnellwegbin* Alex


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2010)

regen , wind , kalt - ekelhaft !!!! niu auf arbeit und wieder heimgefahren ,zu mehr hatten bike und ich kein bock heute ..... soll galub´ich - die ganze woche so bleiben - heul ...


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Oktober 2010)

leise rieselt der schnee......................... 

JA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bin gerad in den Fichtelgebirgen - war heute oben im Steinwald. Als ich gestartet bin; hats geregnet... aber auf dem rückweg durfte ich den erste Schneefall miterleben! Mir kam es nicht so kalt vor... als der anfing dachte ich,  was ist das weiße zeug ... ich dachte, es war irgendein pollen   Dann habe ich's geschnallt! Glücksmoment


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2010)

NEIN!!!  

Bei uns gucken nach Regen und Sturm blaue Flecken aus den Wolken. Kalt isses.


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2010)

..... noch lang kein schnee in sicht .man kann das riechen , wenn schnee kommt - also , ich kann´s ... und ein paar andere auch ..
regen und sonne im wechsel . 8 grad . morgen un dübermorgen auch so . egal - der weg zur arbeit ,  wieder zürück un d die hausrunde hinterher , geht immer .


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> .....der weg zur arbeit , wieder zürück und die hausrunde hinterher , geht immer .


 
Schön wär´s. Mein Arbeitsweg beträgt 34km mit dem Bike (einfache Strecke) und da ich Weichei bin fahre ich nur wenn ich zumindest ohne Regen starten kann. Das ist diese Woche leider noch nicht der Fall gewesen  
Heute: erst Regen, dann Sonnenschein, anschließend Hagel und Regen mit Blick auf die Sonne.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Oktober 2010)

Gerade:



Ich darf heute früher hier raus. Ich hoffe das es hält, dann gibt es nämlich heute mittag noch ne hübsche Trailrunde ohne die Suchscheinwerfer mitnehmen zu müssen.


----------



## MelleD (21. Oktober 2010)

Hannover, 6°C, Sturmböen, kalt, Regen...
Zum


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2010)

wetterau - 20 !!!! grad - sonne pur , blauer himmel - komme grade von der hausrunde !!


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Oktober 2010)

Hhmm, ja, nur auf dem Rückweg von der Hausrunde wurde es dann doch ein wenig frisch.
Aber schee wars im Wald. Das Laub raschelte unter den Reifen, die Sonne schien durch die Bäume, relativ wenig Fußgänger auf den Trails. Nur einmal musste ich kurz halten, vor lauter Laub den Trail nicht mehr gesehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. Oktober 2010)

Brrrrrrr bibberfrier

wir haben MINUS 3,5 Grad - es wird Zeit für Spikes! Für ´s Wochenende ist der erste Schnee vorhergesagt. Ich beneide alle an Rhein und Main, dort ist es doch noch deutlich wärmer!

Schönes WE allen, zieht Euch warm an!


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2010)

Sonne!    Wolkenloser Himmel!    Saukalt...


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Oktober 2010)

3 !!! grad - eiskalter wind - aber spass gehabt !!


----------



## swe68 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hochnebel - aber mit Lücken! 

(naja, wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist schön trotzdem was anderes)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Oktober 2010)

heute am Feldberg: 2,9°C 
das ist man ja echt nicht mehr gewöhnt. War heute quasi ein Klamotten-Test-Tag 
Fazit: Das kann man noch optimieren, vor allem an Händen und Füßen


----------



## Hummelbrumm (24. Oktober 2010)

Es schüttet wie aus Eimern seit gestern Abend bei nur 4°. *brr*
Das Novemberwetter ist schon voll im Oktober agekommen.


----------



## Twinkie (24. Oktober 2010)

Bremen, 7° Regen und Windstärke 10. Endlich ham wir hier wieder altbekanntes Küstenwedda!


----------



## swe68 (24. Oktober 2010)

bei uns scheint die Sonne 
Angesagt war Regen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. Oktober 2010)

Mit 8° ist es bei uns verhältnismäßig warm, allerdings besteht die gefahr bei Gegenwind rückwärts zu rollen oder bei Rückenwind geblitzt zu werden 
Windstärke: keine Ahnung, würde sagen kurz vorm abheben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (24. Oktober 2010)

Regen und 9°.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

...ganz im gegensatz zur wettervorhersage von gestern (sonnig - 10 grad- real 30 grad und nebel und wind ..)  - heute dann  sonne und 12 !! grad . super wetter . nur ein bisschen wind . und ich hab andere sachen zu tun und kann net fahr´n - grmmpfff ....


----------



## Warnschild (24. Oktober 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Regen und 9°.



Jetzt Sonne.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

petrus spinnt momentan ein wenig !!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Oktober 2010)

komme mir auch ein bisschen veräppelt vor, gestern bei Fastfrost und Nebel herumgefahren, und heute so viel anderes vorgenommen (weil es ja regnen sollte) dass ich jetzt nicht rauskonnte... grmpf...


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Oktober 2010)

Am Oberpfalzturm am Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Oktober 2010)

Es könnt kaum scheußlicher sein: 2 Grad und Schneeregen. Die Autos, die aus dem Süden kommen (Ri. Tegernsee) haben schon einen richtigen Schneehaufen auf dem Dach :-(


----------



## JarJarBings (25. Oktober 2010)

huh, also heute bin ich gsd verhindert, aber morgen früh werd ich mich dann doch mal bei grenzwertigen temperaturen aufs bike wagen. 
irgendwie würde es uns allen in dieser familie entgegen kommen, wenn nachmittags schule wäre. 
hier scheint übrigens die sonne, aber es ist a***kalt.


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich war am Samstag und fahre morgen wieder! Temperatur immer zwischen 0 und 5 Grad. Scheiß egal, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten , wenn so mancher Fussgänger auch guckt als hätte man nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank


----------



## MissQuax (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich darf auch in den Garten: 

Habe heute morgen - schon als Einstimmung  auf den bald startenden WP - meinem Schweinehund ("Bleib doch noch ne  3/4-Stunde im warmen Bett und nimm dann das standgeheizte Auto, ist doch viel angenehmer ...") einen Fußtritt verpasst und bin

um 6.35 Uhr bei klarem (Nacht-)Himmel und -3,5° C

auf Arbeit geradelt (14 km).

Sehr erfrischend  und befriedigend (des Schweinehunds wegen )!


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenns am Anfang auch abartig ist, aber danach fühlt man sich so richtig gut gell!

Wir fahren heute Mittag mit ein paar Mädels, mit etwas Glück wirds etwas mehr als 5°C haben


----------



## Bruchpilotin (26. Oktober 2010)

Ab wie vielen Mädels machen wir Gartenparty? 
Vergangenen Samstag 8 Grad (gefühlte 3) und kommenden Samstag gehts wieder los


----------



## wurzelgeist (28. Oktober 2010)

...sonne , 14 grad - und der wald ruft ..!


----------



## Twinkie (29. Oktober 2010)

bremen, 8°,rot-oranger sonnenaufgang


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. Oktober 2010)

Hunsrück - sonnig, windstill und 10°C

Ich werde mein Rad heute Mittag ausführen, ich glaube das muss ganz dringend Gassi gehen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (31. Oktober 2010)

Seit einer Stunde wieder Regen, so war das nicht vorhergesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2010)

Freitag-über den Weinbergen




Oktober 2009


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2010)

leider nur handyfoto, fast 2 Stdn der Sonne entgegen (ø 14 Grad), dann mußte ich wieder zurück-hab aber nen schönen langen Trail entdeckt


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2010)

wieder nur Handyfoto - schade war traumhaft heute 

alte Bahntrasse, der Schotter liegt noch




über allem?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. November 2010)

Regen, Regen, Regen... und dabei sollte es erst ab Mittag wieder pladddern


----------



## Hummelbrumm (7. November 2010)

Mh, trocken, kalt und laut Werrter.de sollst trocken bleiben.

Ich hoffe das stimmt.


----------



## Fie (7. November 2010)

Tübingen - 8,8° Dauerregen seit 5 Uhr.


----------



## Friesenkind (7. November 2010)

Friesland und Umgebung: Sonne, 5°C; Sonne weg, 2°C. Dazu Fahrtwind von 25-30km/h. Ich hab so elendig gefroren


----------



## MelleD (8. November 2010)

Friesenkind schrieb:


> Ich hab so elendig gefroren


 
Ohja, frieren ist wieder angesagt.
Gestern war es eigentlich echt schön, Sonne, endlich mal wieder nach 1 Woche Dauerregen. Aber bitterkalt.


----------



## Veloce (9. November 2010)

Hier gibts seit Mittag unterbrochenen Nieselregen .
Die nächsten 5 Tage wird der Regenanteil zwischen 50 und 98 % pendeln
Deswegen steht hier seit heute mein Rollenschätzchen parat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (9. November 2010)

Hey Veloce,
wir warten einfach auf kältere Temperaturen, wenn der Boden erstmal gefroren ist, dann ist auch der Matsch weg  Aber da ich im Moment eh nicht mit der kaputten Schulter fahren kann... 
Mein SX Trail kommt übrigens Anfang/Mitte Januar 
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## Veloce (10. November 2010)

Anstelle des Nightrides werde ich  heute abend  nochmal mit längst überfälligen Schienen  über gefrorenes Wasser flitzen 

@ Nadja  Ich fahre  in der Salzperiode nur HT , Crosser oder
Stadtrenner . So muß ich das Salz nicht aus den ganzen Gelenkwinkeln
rauskriegen und für die Fahrtechnik ists auch nicht verkehrt .
Allerdings ist die Gabel vom HT mittlerweile auch auf 120 getravelt


----------



## Nuala (10. November 2010)

@veloce: aber auf den trails wird doch nicht gestreut


----------



## blutbuche (10. November 2010)

...kannst es über die strasse bis zum wald ja huckepack tragen ..


----------



## blutbuche (11. November 2010)

...wetterau - 7 grad - ORKAN


----------



## ActionBarbie (11. November 2010)

Hunsrück, ich war heute Morgen über 2 Stunden bei Temperaturen zwischen 0 und 1 Grad und leichtem bis mittelmäßigem eisigem Wind im Wald unterwegs.  (Ja, ich stehe zu meinem Wahnsinn!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (11. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...wetterau - 7 grad - ORKAN



Und ich wollte heute abend nach der Arbeit (mußte wegen Terminen mit dem Auto fahren) noch ne Runde mit dem Bike drehen ...


----------



## lichtfisch (11. November 2010)

Hi Mädels,

bin von meiner Runde gerade zurück gekommen. Hab nach 1 1/4 Stunden aufgegeben. Das Orkantief hat mich fast vom Rad gepustet 

Hoffentlich is das bald vorbei.

Grüße Heike


----------



## Hummelbrumm (11. November 2010)

Warme 2° (heut Nachmittag waren es 0° und Schnee) und Sturm mit fiesem Regen.

Und der Hund freut sich schon auf seinen Spaziergang, aber er weis ja noch nicht wie fies das Wetter draussen ist....


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (11. November 2010)

Zum Feierabend wars noch trocken, also mit dem Bike nach Hause. 
Bei km 6 kam dann der Wind. 
Bei km 8 setzte der Nieselregen ein. 
Bei km 14 Regenklamotten drübergezogen. 
Irgendwo zwischen km 20 und 30 immer wieder Hagel. :kotz:
Mit dem Gedanken spielend auf das kleine Ritzel zu schalten habe ich mich mit sage und schreibe 7km/h gegen den Wind gestemmt und gehofft nicht aufs Feld gepustet zu werden.
Mit anderen Worten: Sch...wetter!!!!


----------



## alet08 (12. November 2010)




----------



## ActionBarbie (12. November 2010)

Heut wird das nix... es stürmt, und wie


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2010)




----------



## murmel04 (12. November 2010)

macht doch mal einer den Fön aus!!!!

Mensch hab meine neues Spielzeug, und nun das.

Und dabei hab ich nur heute Zeit, ansonst muss ich wieder eine Woche warten.

Na ja ich hoffe einfach noch, ein paar Stunden sind es noch bis zum Feierabend.

lG


----------



## blutbuche (12. November 2010)

....regen , wind - und bei der heimfahrt von der arbeit, heute mittag ,fast vom bike geweht worden -..... bäääääh , wie eklig !!!!


----------



## Elmo66 (13. November 2010)

Warmer Regen...und hell wird es wohl heute auch nicht mehr...

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (13. November 2010)

Ich glaube bei uns regnet es seit gstern Abend durch. 
Und es soll nicht mal aufhören bis morgen Nachmittag. 

Aber ein bissel wärmer ist es auch geworden.


----------



## swe68 (13. November 2010)

Ist die Sonne heute schon aufgegangen?
Ich habe keine Ahnung. Ich sitze hier bei Licht - draußen regnet und stürmt es - und es ist warm! 
Ich gehe später dann halt mal laufen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. November 2010)

duster duster... gleich gehts zum Indoorsport, aber morgen soll es ja besser sein, dann wird endlich der Neulack eingematscht


----------



## Twinkie (15. November 2010)

trocken, sonnig, windig, kaaaalt.


----------



## blutbuche (18. November 2010)

...ja - 5 grad - hier wirds auch langsam fröstelig .....


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. November 2010)




----------



## ActionBarbie (23. November 2010)

Ich bin erstaunt, heute Morgen  2 Stunden Rad gefahren bei 0 bis 1 Grad und Schnee. Aber kalt war mir nicht.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. November 2010)

Kalt ist es hier auch schon, nur für Schnee reicht es noch nicht ganz. Zumindest heute gab es noch mehr als genug Regen.


----------



## murmel04 (25. November 2010)

ist doch zum :kotz::kotz::kotz:dieses Wetter, nun hab ich seit zwei Wochen mein neues Bike und bin erst 60 km damit gefahren.

Und nun fällt wahrscheinlich auch meine Techniknachhilfe am Samtag aus. Ist einfach zu nass.

Also ich brauch das wirklich nicht. Will keinen Schnee und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (25. November 2010)

Gerade für die Technik, ist dieses nasse Wetter doch eigentlich gar nicht sooo schlecht, was man hinbekommt, wenns feucht und nass ist, klappt trocken dann sowieso.

Ich bin die letzte Zeit relativ viel bei Regen und auch bei Nacht gefahren. 

Mir hat das mehr Vertrauen in mich und mein Rad gebracht, ich traue mir etwas mehr zu, fahre jetzt zumindest auch leichtes Gelände, wenn ich alleine bin.


----------



## murmel04 (25. November 2010)

leider muss ich mich da an meinen Nachhilfelehrer halten.

Allerdings war ich letzten Sonntag in dem Gebiet wo wir dann rumrollen wollen, und es schon so die wirklichen Waldwege also unbefestigt mir viel Laub, die waren schon nicht mehr matschig sondern ehr als Moor oder so anzusehen. 
Das hat alles nur noch gequitscht, so richtig spassig war das nicht.

Na mal schaun was er sagt, wird sich denke ich heut oder morgen melden.

Wenn nicht ziehe ich am Sonntag alleine los. Muss ja noch rausfinden was ich wann anziehe, gerade wenn man sieht was nächste Woche für Temperaturen auf uns zukommen sollen.

Am 5.12 steht nämlich eine Nikolaustour an, wobei ich die auch vom Wetter abhängig mache.
Ist mein erster Winter und ich hänge ja eh schon immer hintendran, und dann voraussichtlich 50 - 60 km bei bis jetzt -6 C gemeldet, das wird meine Kondi übersteigen.

Glaub ich mach einfach eine Runde Winterschlaf.

Lg


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. November 2010)

Ist auch mein erster Winter den ich wirklich komplett durchfahren möchte, sonst habe ich das Rad von Dezember bis Februar immer eingemottet.
 Was sich bei mir bisher bewährt hat, und ich bin jetzt auch schon bei 0 Grad gefahren:

Füsse: Normale Sport-Kniestrümpfe (gibt es auch als Thermovariante in Aldi ab und zu als Angebot) in die Schuhe und über die Schuhe ein paar Überschuhe das genau passt und drüber noch eins, dass halt ne Nummer größer ist. Bisher hatte ich noch keine kalten Füsse obwohl ich auch schon mal 2 Stunden bei den Temperaturen unterwegs bin!

Dann habe ich eine lange vorne gefütterte und mit windbreaker inliegende Radhose an und drüber ne etwas weitere dreiviertel RAdregenhose, es wird ja auch öfter von unten schonmal nass, wenns spritzt - und ganz wichtig, die Finger! Besorg dir ordentliche Winterhandschuhe!


----------



## murmel04 (25. November 2010)

Danke für die Tipps,

ja das Problem kalte Füsse hatte ich schon mal. Nicht so sehr beim fahren, zumindest hab ich da nicht so gemerkt.
Es war ehr hinterher als ich mit dem Auto wieder heim fuhr. Mann da waren meine Fersen so richtig taub und sind erst wieder geworden als ich in die heiße Wanne bin.

Finger da hab ich mir mal die vom Aldi geholt die es in September im Angebot gab, die muss ich allerdings noch ausprobieren, bis jetzt hatte ich da meine normalen an, ging bis letzter Woche, auch die Finger hatte so ein bisschen "Gefühlsstörungen".

Zum Hosenproblem hab auch eine mit Windstopper, allergings mit Sitzpolster und das macht mir Kopfzerbrechen, denn wenn ich irgendwann noch was drunter brauche wie Skiunterwäsche oder so, mhh wie machst du das dann???

Oh man wie einfach ist das im Sommer.

LG

Heike


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. November 2010)

Hm -  also im Lidl hatten sie im Frühjahr Thermoradunterwäsche im Angebot, auch eine Hose mit Sitzpolster die bis zu den Knien geht, die ziehe ich unter die lange Aldiradhose (auch mit Sitzpolster) an, Handschuhe habe ich auch die ausm Aldi, bisher ging das ganz gut, mal sehen wies bei unter 0 ist.

Was ich die Tage bemerkt habe, die Handschuhe im warmen anziehen! WEnn die Finger das erste mal kalt gesehen haben, werden sie in den Handschuhen nicht mehr richtig warm.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (25. November 2010)

Mein Tipp gegen kalte Hände:
2 Paar Handschuhe übereinander anziehen: ganz dünne, enge Laufhandschuhe + darüber Winterhandschuhe (nicht zu eng, damit eine wärmende Luftschicht dazwischen ist).
Gut ist auch, wenn man für die zweite Streckenhälfte ein 2. Paar Winterhandschuhe dabei hat: im Rucksack bei der Trinkblase mit heißen Tee. Die sind dann schön angewärmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. November 2010)

das mit dem Tee ist ne gute Idee! verträgt die Trinkblase das? Oder kippst Du ihn nicht ganz heiß rein?


----------



## Deleted 61489 (25. November 2010)

Für den Tee im Winter habe ich eine olsche NoName-Trinkblase, die ich mit einem Camelbak-Mundstück "verbessert" habe. In die kippe ich den heißen Tee einfach rein ... bisher hat sie das ausgehalten 

Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: ich habe auch einen warmen Rücken beim Biken 

Angsthase + ich haben heute den Herzberg besucht ... mit Schnee + Graupelschauern  ... zum Gewöhnen an die kommenden Verhältnisse


----------



## Erster_2010er (25. November 2010)

... und wenn in elfundzwanzig Jahren der Krebs zwickt ist, das Geheul groß 

...die in den Kunststoffen enthaltenen Weichmacher lösen sich bei heißen Flüssigkeiten aus und verursachen Gesundheitsschäden.

Dasselbe gilt auch für Trinkflaschen die in der Spülmaschine gereinigt werden.

Deshalb immer von Hand spülen, mit einer Wassertemperatur, die nicht zu heiß für die Hände ist.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. November 2010)

Schraube morgen die Klicks ab, da ich damit immer kalte Füße habe. Für den Winter gibt es Flats und warme Schuhe.
Habe auch zwei lange Lild-Radhosen, allerdings habe ich die Polster rausgetrennt, da ich damit überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen bin. Jetzt gibt es eine kurze Radhose drunter, funktioniert wunderbar.

Und um beim Thema zu bleiben:
Landkreis Hildesheim heute: immer wieder leichter Schneefall bei aktuell 0,6°C.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2010)

Schneefall im Rhein-Main Gebiet.
Heute morgen noch ohne Gefussel von oben zum Dienst, heute nachmittag gibt es dafür eine schöne Wintertour durch den frisch gefallenen Schnee zurück.


----------



## scylla (26. November 2010)

jetzt schneit es auch in DA

:kotz:


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. November 2010)

Das tägliche Techniktraining mit dem slickbereiften Dirtbike wird wohl heute anspruchsvoller werden...


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. November 2010)

Hals und Beinbruch?

Hoffentlich nicht!

Hier schneits auch, ganz zart und ein Hauch von Weiß macht sich breit.

Mal sehen, ob ich heute Mittag noch Zeit haben werde zum Fahren 

Ich habe heute Morgen mal überlegt, vielleicht mal noch Alufolie in die Radschuhe unte reinzumachen, denn da wo die Cleats sind, kommt ja wohl die meiste Kälte rein. Oder-> Flats und warme Schuhe?


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. November 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Oder-> Flats und warme Schuhe?



  Ist wärmer und einfach auch sicherer.


----------



## scylla (26. November 2010)

Hochgebirgs-Wanderstiefel, z.B. von Meindl mit GoreTex und Vibram-Sohle (1-2 Nummern größer, damit noch 2 Paar Skisocken reinpassen)

Haben super Grip auf Plattformpedalen, und auch auf dem Boden, sollte es mal doch nur zu Fuß weitergehen, und haben mich ohne Erfrierungen über den letzten Winter gebracht (und das muss was heißen... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (26. November 2010)

5.10 mit hohem Schaft sind meine Wahl. Auf eisigem Untergrund perfekt. Und auf Schnee arbeiten die Muddy Marys für mich...


----------



## Elmo66 (26. November 2010)

Hilfeee...heute Morgen waren hier alle Wege vereist, tolle Idee zu laufen
Hätte mir besser Spikes unter die Laufschuhe geschraubt

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## HiFi XS (26. November 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Hochgebirgs-Wanderstiefel, z.B. von Meindl mit GoreTex und Vibram-Sohle (1-2 Nummern größer, damit noch 2 Paar Skisocken reinpassen)



   Mache ich auch! Das einzige was hilfe für längere ausfahrten 

Berlin hat jetzt auch schnee   Obwohl manche Pflanzen noch Blüten zeigen!


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2010)

Schööön!


----------



## scylla (26. November 2010)

Sch****ande ist das kalt *brrr*
Gerade vom Crossen im Schnee zurückgekommen (und natürlich - wie sollte es anders sein - schon in der ersten halbem Stunde nasse Füße bekommen), und jetzt traue ich mich nicht unter die Dusche... erst mal auf dem Sofa auftauen, sonst macht das heiße Wasser aua


----------



## Hummelbrumm (27. November 2010)

Bin gerade von der Weihnachtsfeier nach hause gekommen und wir haben erstarrende -6° draussen. *brr*
Da muss man sich erstmal wieder dran gewöhnen.


----------



## xCupidox (27. November 2010)

ich find biken im schnee toll, zumal stürze nicht weh tun und es unterm fullface mal angenehm ist


----------



## Silvermoon (27. November 2010)

Es hat geschneit... es liegt tatsächlich Schnee und es ist saukalt draußen! Warum überrascht mich das jedes mal aufs Neue  ? Sollte mich wohl darauf einstellen, dass es nun wirklich Winter und am Sonntag schon der 1.Advent ist, die Weihnachtsmärkte ihre Pforten öffnen und ich insgeheim froh bin, mir für mein Auto schon im Frühjahr neue Winterreifen gekauft zu haben. Mit den alten war der letzte Winter mit seinen Schneemassen der reinste Horrortrip  Da blieb ich mal im Schnee stecken und war die Ursache eines mittleren Verkehrschaoses in unserer Straße  Sorry ...
... und bald ist wieder Weihnachten... mein Gott wie die Zeit vergeht...
Mir fällt grade ein, ich bräuchte noch ein Paar neue Schuhe zum Langlaufen...


----------



## swe68 (27. November 2010)

hier breitet sich eine zarte Schneeschicht aus.
Ich muss noch mit mir die Frage klären, ob ich morgen den Crosser oder das MTB rauslasse....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (27. November 2010)

...2 grad und seit gestern schnee satt in der wetterau ! heute is aber leider shoppen angesagt - also erst morgen schnee tour ...  schönes wochenende , k.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. November 2010)

ach, shopping kann doch auch nett sein 

Ich plane für heute mal ein Paar neue Winterschuhe... Morgen müssen wir mal schauen, wo noch ein bisschen Schnee liegt, hier in der Stadt ist ja alles schon wieder weg...


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. November 2010)

Ich habe heute bei Canyon geshoppt, Schneetour gibts morgen bei wohl -5°C


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. November 2010)

Wir wollen Details


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. November 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Wir wollen Details




Es war TEUER , Details bzw. Bilder gibts in KW 3 nächstes Jahr, hier hole ich mir bis dahin dann täglich Mundwasser 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2082


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. November 2010)

lecker 
Ich empfehle, das Bild als Desktophintergrund, so habe ich die lange Wartezeit auch überlebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (27. November 2010)

lecker !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. November 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> lecker
> Ich empfehle, das Bild als Desktophintergrund, so habe ich die lange Wartezeit auch überlebt



Habe ich schon 

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir nen Kalender mache, wo ich immer einen Tag durchstreiche . 

Man, können 7 Wochen lang sein.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. November 2010)

In Frankfurt war es heute morgen  -1°, bewölkt mit leichtem Schneegrieseln, der Teich im Park schon teilweise zugefroren und der Asphalt beim Laufen rutschig angefroren.

Da hat mich doch ein Jogger überholt mit Mütze, Langarmshirt und Boxer-Shorts  
Am Anblick der drahtig-muskulösen Beine konnte ich mich eine ganze Weile erfreuen  ... angenehmer Sonntagsbeginn


----------



## blutbuche (28. November 2010)

..minus 4 grad - morgen solls wieder heftig schnee geben . heisst : ab 11 h aufs nico und spielen geh´n  gut´nacht !!!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (5. Dezember 2010)

"nur" minus 2 Gard und Schnee, Schnee und hatte ich schon den Schnee erwähnt? 

Ich würde ja gerne mal im Schnee biken aber da kann man kaum drin laufen so hoch ist das schon und es soll noch mehr kommen.


----------



## Veloce (5. Dezember 2010)

1 C und Schneeregen 
Entweder schön eingepellt auf Spikies  raus oder ne Rollenrunde


----------



## blutbuche (6. Dezember 2010)

3 grad - nieselregen - gar nicht raus -wegen halsweh ---;(


----------



## Elmo66 (6. Dezember 2010)

1 Grad und immer noch total glatt draußen ...also ab auf den Ergo

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## ActionBarbie (6. Dezember 2010)

Wir waren gestern mit den MTBs da, wo andere Ski fahren . Die haben uns angeschaut wie Aliens 

Geschneit hats zum Schluss und die Tour hatte so ein richtiges Weihnachtsfeeling, wenns auch anstrengend war.
Ich habe immer noch die NN drauf, ist stellenweise wie Samba tanzen im Schnee


----------



## MissQuax (7. Dezember 2010)

Hier schneit's gerade wie verrückt - und es bleibt alles liegen! 

Bin gespannt, wie das morgen früh aussieht, weil ich wieder mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit fahren will. Vielleicht wäre ein Schneepflug aber dann der geeignetere Untersatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Dezember 2010)

also hier ist es leider wieder in Regen übergegangen, vorhin kamen faustdicke Flocken runter, das war so schöööön


----------



## Friesenkind (7. Dezember 2010)

Friesland, -3°C, Nebel. 
Nach 70mins Heimfahrt ziemlich eingeeist, ich hatte sogar Eis in den Wimpern


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Dezember 2010)

Hier fing es gestern Abend so richtig an zu schneien, was an und für sich ja nicht schlimm war, aber unser recht zuverlässiger Winterdienst hatte wohl heute Morgen total verpennt.
Ergo: Straßen matschig und teilweise gefährlich vereist. Trotz neuer Winterreifen und Schneckentempo bin ich ein paarmal böse ins rutschen gekommen. Oje, und dann kam mir in genau so ner Rutschpartie der große Schneeschieber vom Winterdienst entgegen  Schreck!!! 
So ne unheimliche Begegnung hatte ich erst letzten Winter und wäre ich da nicht auf den Gehweg gefahren, um Platz zu machen, wäre mein Auto Matsch gewesen. Seit dem habe ich vor diesen Dinger gnadenlos Respekt und würde am liebsten von der Straße hüpfen, wenn mir einer entgegenkommt. Mir sind die lieber, wenn sie vor mir fahen 
Die Typen sind manchmal echt willenlos unterwegs 
Aber wir sind auf deren Arbeit angewiesen und die ganze Nacht durchweg die Straßen räumen ist auch kein Zuckerschlecken. 
Jetzt ist Tauwetter angesagt, weils definitiv zu warm ist. Schade  ja, und es ist voll nebelig, aber schon seit heute Nachmittag...


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Dezember 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... vorhin kamen faustdicke Flocken runter, das war so schöööön


 
Bloß, dass die Flocken mir ständig die Brille verklebt haben und ich gestern abend nur am wischen war. Aber schön war es schon, als Erste über jungfräulichen Schnee zu fahren. Leider war heute morgen alles weg und es regnet.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Dezember 2010)

Im Schwarzwald (wo ich gerade mal wieder bin) ist der ganze schöne Schnee seit Tagen zerregnet. Es pisst, was runtergeht, der Schnee verpampt und schmilzt und die Bäche laufen über. Dazu Nebel... E-ke-lig!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (8. Dezember 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Im Schwarzwald (wo ich gerade mal wieder bin) ist der ganze schöne Schnee seit Tagen zerregnet. Es pisst, was runtergeht, der Schnee verpampt und schmilzt und die Bäche laufen über. Dazu Nebel... E-ke-lig!




Und da sag nochmal einer im Sauerland würds immer nur regnen, wir hätten hier immer fieses Wetter und in Süddeutschland wäre es besser.

Hier sind im Moment -3° und es schneit alles ist wieder weiß und es sieht toll aus.

Und meine neuen Winterreifen sind echt top wie ich vorhin feststellen musste.


----------



## MissQuax (8. Dezember 2010)

Nach Regen über Tag tobt hier jetzt der reinste Schneesturm (und ich war 1,5 Std. mit dem Bike mittendrin ).

Temperaturen zwar knapp über Null, aber es bleibt liegen. Sieht toll aus, wenn man aus dem Fenster schaut!


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Dezember 2010)

Fett Neuschnee! Lt. Kollege allerdings dadurch teilweise Schneebruch. D.h. im Wald sind etliche Bäume umgestürzt, er musste heute morgen öfter mal schieben und hat für die 20 km zum Dienst mit dem MTB statt 50 Minuten 90 Minuten gebraucht.

Muss heute nachmittag unbedingt ne kleine Runde drehen...


----------



## ActionBarbie (13. Dezember 2010)

-10°C und durch das Tauwetter die letzten beiden Tage teilweise überfrierende Nässe. Gefahren sind wir heute Morgen trotzdem , ich frag mich so langsam ob das gesteigerter Wahnsinn ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (13. Dezember 2010)

Hier ist es knapp unter dem Gefrierpunkt, -2°C, kein Schnee mehr, da es am WE Plus-Grade waren mit Regen. Allet weggeschmolzen 
Aber nu scheint die Sonne, find ich auch gut!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (13. Dezember 2010)

Hier sind im Moment so um die -7° und es schneit, 
zwar erst seit ca 19 Uhr dafür müssten es aber schon so um die 4cm sein.

Schneeschippen ist ein gutes Training.


----------



## blutbuche (13. Dezember 2010)

minus 8 - eisig kalt -kein schnee.


----------



## Veloce (14. Dezember 2010)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Schneeschippen ist ein gutes Training.



Kannste unter Sonstige Sportarten beim Winterpokal eintragen
Ich glaub da würde mein Ferroristen Team bisl komisch gucken .
Obwohl...... wenn der Schieber aus Blech ist 

Hier hats gerade 2 cm geschneit .
Meine Langlaufbrettln stehn schon parat


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. Dezember 2010)

Hier ist auch wieder alles weiß und ich habe eben mit dem Rad unter der wunderschön aussehenden dichten Schneedecke, welche noch ganz unberührt war und die bis dahin super Gripp hatte ne schöne dicke feste Eisschicht erwischt.... den Rest dürft ihr Euch denken, einzig die versteckte Kamera fehlte!


----------



## blutbuche (14. Dezember 2010)

......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Dezember 2010)

Schnee der liegt und Schnee der fällt.
Saukalt ist es auch und somit schön Eis unter dem Schnee.

Endlich! Jetzt kann ich die Spikes ausführen. 
Kaum hatte ich sie letzte Woche drauf, fing es an zu tauen und ich musste das schwere Rad mit dem groben Reifenprofil nehmen und mich durch Matsch wühlen.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (14. Dezember 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Hier ist auch wieder alles weiß und ich habe eben mit dem Rad unter der wunderschön aussehenden dichten Schneedecke, welche noch ganz unberührt war und die bis dahin super Gripp hatte ne schöne dicke feste Eisschicht erwischt.... den Rest dürft ihr Euch denken, einzig die versteckte Kamera fehlte!



Mhh das Gleiche ist mir auch passiert allerdings zu Fuss als ich mit dem Hund im Schneesturm draussen war.
Der meinte dann er müsste auch ganz vorsichtig da her gehen... dabei hat er eingebaute Spikes. 

Hier ist es kalt (ca -5°) und es schneit komisch. Immer mal wieder so ganz fein.


----------



## alet08 (14. Dezember 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Hier ist auch wieder alles weiß und ich habe eben mit dem Rad unter der wunderschön aussehenden dichten Schneedecke, welche noch ganz unberührt war und die bis dahin super Gripp hatte ne schöne dicke feste Eisschicht erwischt.... den Rest dürft ihr Euch denken, einzig die versteckte Kamera fehlte!




Gab´s auch so markante Spuren?


----------



## ActionBarbie (15. Dezember 2010)

Ja, die gabs vor allem die wo mir das RAd dann unterm AR*** weggerutscht ist....

Ich werde mich dann jetzt wohl mal überwiegend auf die Straße beschränken


----------



## murmel04 (15. Dezember 2010)

sagt mal, wie ist denn so die Wetterlage bei euch???

also hier ist alles noch braun und grün, mit so ein paar nicht getauten schneeecken.

und kalt, na klar.


----------



## ActionBarbie (15. Dezember 2010)

Kalt (zwischen -5 und -10°C) und weiß und ab Morgen soll es noch weißer werden. 

Ich finde das hat was und so Wetter gehört ja auch in die Vorweihnachtszeit!


----------



## murmel04 (15. Dezember 2010)

ja, mal schaun ob es bei uns auch wieder was wird.

aber nach weihnachten dann bitte schnell weg. danach mag ich es nicht mehr haben.

bin mehr der sommermensch.


----------



## Friesenkind (15. Dezember 2010)

Friesland, -9°C, leichter Wind, kein Niederschlag, nur Schnee von gestern 
mit Ron und Ralph gut zu fahren.

Unwetterwarnstufe Rot wegen zu erwartender starker Schneefälle


----------



## Warnschild (16. Dezember 2010)

Ein bisschen Schnee, sonst trocken. Sieht gut aus


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Dezember 2010)

Extra mit dem Rad zum Dienst, damit ich mir das Chaos heute nachmittag auf den Straßen, so der starke Schneefall kommt, erspare.
Ansonsten saukalt, der Schnee und das Eis glitzerten heute morgen schön im Schein von Wilma und Pico.
Und Spikes sind toll, hatte ein paar Stellen wo der Main über die Ufer getreten war und der Frost das Ganze in eine 1a-Schlittschuhbahn verwandelt hat. Und dann noch im Wald der gefrorene Schnee. Hat richtig Spass gemacht und ich habe angefangen zu trödeln, wäre fast zu spät zum Dienst erschienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (16. Dezember 2010)

und bei wem herrscht schon das schneechaos???

also bei uns ist noch alles ruhig, nur ein bisschen puderzucker von gestern.

lg


----------



## Hummelbrumm (16. Dezember 2010)

Also hier ist schon richtig viel Schnee aber als ich extra um drei Feierabend gemacht hab um noch nach Hause zu kommen war ich ein bissel enttäuscht.
Es ist zwar tierisch rutschig gewesen aber viel Schnee lag nicht.

Allerdings wird es hier seit ner Stunde immer heftiger.
Mal schauen ob ich morgen zur Arbeit komme.


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Dezember 2010)

Upps, Tief PETRA hat uns hier im Odenwald kalt erwischt! 
Draußen herrscht der reinste Schneesturm und die Schneewehen türmen sich schon überall, auch auf meinem Balkon. Bis morgen früh bin ich sicherlich eingeschneit Selbst meine Schnee erprobt Katze machte beim Öffnen der Balkontüre nen Rückziehr. Das soll schon was heißen. Doch ein kleines Frierärschen 
D.h. im Klartext: morgen ist Schneeschippen angesagt, muß mir ja schließlich erst mal wieder einen Weg ins Freie bahnen 
Positive an der Sache: Snowbiken  am Wochenende!!!


----------



## Veloce (16. Dezember 2010)

Hier  gibts nur viele große feuchte Schneeflocken und Schneematsch


----------



## MelleD (17. Dezember 2010)

Hab um 12 Uhr von der Berufsschule frei bekommen wegen dem Schneegestöber draussen 
Ich fands toll, nur leider hat die Stadt kein Salz mehr. Einkaufen gehen war auch nen kleines Erlebnis. Aber schöööön ists!


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Dezember 2010)

Zum Glück musste ich heute nicht arbeiten  Wäre wahrscheinlich nur mit dem Schneemobil zur Arbeit gekommen. Straßen waren komplett dicht und den Weg zu meiner Garage musste ich mir erst einmal freischaufeln.
Dennoch zweieinhalb Stunden Schnee geschippt wie ne Bekloppte, weil sich vor den Garagen im Hof eine riesige Schneewehe aufgetürmt hatte, und das gleich morgens um halbacht  Muß ja morgen mal mit dem Auto los
Zwischendrin noch den Balkon von seiner Schneelast befreit, ebenfalls Schneewehen. Was macht meine doofe Katze, tapst da rein - flutsch - war sie weg  Katze also wieder aus Schneewehe gefischt. Und? Hat sie was drauss gelernt??? Nö! Später noch mal retten müssen. Die kriegt bald mal so einen Lawinenpiepser umgehängt, muß ich nicht so lange suchen
Gott sei Danke ist Katze Nummer zwei nicht so doof wie Katze Nummer eins. Die schaute sich das Ganze brav von der Tür aus an. Schlaue Katze 
Ärgere mich jetzt ein wenig, weil ich noch keine neuen Schuhe fürs Langlaufen habe -  Würde sich jetzt echt anbieten. Die muß ich mir echt mal schleunigst besorgen.
Aber auf´s morgige Snowbiken freu ich mich schon wie Bolle  Mal sehn wie weit ichs morgen auf dem Bike schaffe...


----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2010)

...1 grad - bis vor kurzem SONNE satt !!! geiler schnee- 2 std. tour gemacht . schöööööööööööön !!!!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem ich gestern abend in schönem Schneetreiben heimgesegelt bin, heute morgen um 6:00 Uhr beim Anblick der Winterlandschaft hoch motiviert aufs Rad geschwungen. Nachdem ich dreimal in jungfräulichen Schneewehen, die bis an die Naben gingen, feststeckte und mich ob dessen in den weichen Schnee ablegte, wieder rumgedreht. 33 Minuten für 7 km, der reinste Streckenrekord.

Morgen ist wieder ein Versuch geplant, der Schnee hat sich ein wenig gesetzt, müsste also gehen. Mein Freund sondiert gerade die Lage im Wald. Mal sehen, ob er es wieder heimschafft, oder ob ich ihn irgendwo mit dem Auto abholen muss.


----------



## Ld80 (18. Dezember 2010)

43 Minuten für 6 km... 
Heute Nacht hat es nochmal ordentlich dazu geschneit. Werde jetzt trotzdem mal versuchen in den Wald zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (18. Dezember 2010)

Hier regnet es in Strömen


----------



## Friesenkind (18. Dezember 2010)

-9°C, sternenklar, Straßen sind Eispisten. Für morgen neue Schneefälle angekündigt.... Ich kann das Scheisszeug nicht mehr sehen


----------



## ActionBarbie (18. Dezember 2010)

Friesenkind schrieb:


> -9°C, sternenklar, Straßen sind Eispisten. Für morgen neue Schneefälle angekündigt.... Ich kann das Scheisszeug nicht mehr sehen



Ich habe mich heute Mittag auch kurzfristig auf Indoor verlegt...

wenn das Rad bis zur Nabe im Schnee steckt und nichts mehr geht finde ich das zum :kotz:und die Sonne hat so schön geschienen und ich hatte mich so aufs Biken gefreut!!!!

ICH WILL SOMMER (nur dass ihrs wisst!)


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. Dezember 2010)

Es ist WINTER, da ist im allgemeinen mit Schnee zu rechnen. Hier liegt auch jede Menge davon und ich finde es Klasse! Zugegebenermaßen hat das was wir hier zur Zeit machen mit MTB _*fahren*_ auch wenig zu tun. Ich würde es als raufschleichen bzw. schieben und runterrutschen bezeichnen  Spass macht es trotz dem. Außer dem freuen sich meine Langlaufski darüber endlich wieder aus dem Keller zu kommen 

Hier sind es übrigens gerade -5,2°C und ich sitze vor dem warmen Ofen


----------



## Hummelbrumm (18. Dezember 2010)

Na nachdem es vorhin mal -12° waren und es jetzt wärmer wird  - sind nur noch -8 Grad- hat es mal wieder angefangen zu schneien.

Ich mag Schnee wirklich aber ich finde die Menge reicht jetzt und so könnte es bis Ende Februar bleiben.

Und ich hoffe nicht das es wirklich passend zu den Feiertagen anfängt zu tauen.


----------



## Warnschild (19. Dezember 2010)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Na nachdem es vorhin mal -12° waren und es jetzt wärmer wird  - sind nur noch -8 Grad- hat es mal wieder angefangen zu schneien.
> 
> Ich mag Schnee wirklich aber ich finde die Menge reicht jetzt und so könnte es bis Ende Februar bleiben.
> 
> Und ich hoffe nicht das es wirklich passend zu den Feiertagen anfängt zu tauen.



Hier taut's schon :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (19. Dezember 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Hier taut's schon :-(




Bei uns hats erstmal noch so ca 10cm geschneit über Nacht.

Aber es sind nur noch -3 Grad.

Naja jetzt liegt soviel Schnee das selbst wenn es taut, es zu Weihnachten noch weiß ist alles.


----------



## murmel04 (19. Dezember 2010)

also bei uns waren es über Nacht auch noch mal gut 10 cm.

und genau da, als ich zum Spielen rauswollte hat es wieder angefangen, und so geht es nun schon wieder seit 1,5 Std. 

war aber trotzdem ein bisschen unterwegs, mensch ein paar Scheibenwischer an der Brille wären nicht schlecht gewesen.

So nun gibts nen Cappu und ein Süssteil und dann wird der Baum geschmückt.

also bis weihnachten ist der Schnee noch ok. aber bitte nicht mehr so viel zuwachs, aber dann weg damit.

lg


----------



## MissQuax (19. Dezember 2010)

In der Wetterau schneit es seit 2 Stunden wieder wie verrückt. Sind schon wieder einige cm Schneehöhe dazugekommen. Bin gerade von einem kleinen Ausritt zurückgekommen - stellenweise war es noch anstrengender als gestern, weil noch tiefer, auf anderen Streckenabschnitten hat der Neuschnee die Oberfläche etwas "geebnet" und es ließ sich besser fahren.

Habe die Aktion aber abgebrochen, weil ich nichts mehr sehen konnte - weder mit noch ohne Brille, das Schneetreiben war zu dicht. Der Weg vor mir war nur noch als Kontur zu *erahnen* - war der reinste Blindflug!


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Dezember 2010)

Wir haben seit Tagen geniales Winterwetter, dummerweise mit unvermittelt nabentiefen Schneewehen, in denen mein Bike sich heute einen Achter geschaufelt hat...


----------



## Veloce (19. Dezember 2010)

War gerade zwei Stunden im Schneetreiben mit Tommasini Quer und Hakkapelita 240 unterwegs .Den Lenker locker gehalten fräsen sie sich erstaunlich gut durch den Schnee  .
Jetzt noch eine von Eltons scharfen Brillen mit flinken Wischern 
Nur die Dosentreiber sind bisl gestresst und der Räumdienst liegt bestimmt noch von der
Weihnachtsfeier in Essig .


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Dezember 2010)

Es pisst!


----------



## ActionBarbie (20. Dezember 2010)

Wir sind hier gestern Abend zuerst im Schnee ersoffen, es ging wirklich nichts mehr und dann hat es die ganze Nacht durchgeregnet und nun sind es wieder -3°C die Erdoberfläche besteht quasi nur noch aus EIS!


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Dezember 2010)

Es taut, Siffwetter!

Samstag noch ne schöne Schneerunde (24 km in 2:07) gedreht, verfolgt von ungläubigen Blicken der wenigen Spaziergänger im Wald und jetzt das.

Mist!


----------



## scylla (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß gerade gar nicht, was ich schlimmer finden soll:

Dass wir am Samstag fast nur Straße fahren konnten, weil so viel Neuschnee lag, dass wir auf dem einzigen Trail-Versuch des Tages einfach stecken geblieben sind (umfallen unmöglich ) ...

... oder dass wir jetzt fast nur Straße fahren können, weil der Wald mit cm-hoher schmieriger Matsch-Schnee-Pampe dicht ist, so dass es auch kein Durchkommen gibt


----------



## ActionBarbie (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe mittlerweile auf so ein dolles Tauwetter, dass in 2-3 Tagen einfach das ganze weiße Zeug weg ist... dann ist zwar alles matschig, aber immerhin besser als Eis und im Matsch spielen können wir schließlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (20. Dezember 2010)

also bei uns hier schneit es gerade wieder

man ich kann das zeug nicht mehr sehen. 

gestern abend hat es dann geschüttet, ist halt für mich schlecht, da ich schon um drei raus muss und dann mit dem auto unterwegs bin. 

war heut echt ein eiertanz. hab so das gefühl es wird heute nacht nicht besser, jetzt erst wieder schnee und dann regen.

es:kotz::kotz::kotz:mich echt an.

endweder oder!!!


lg - ich glaub ich mach jetzt winterschlaf so bis mai, dann sollte es vorbei sein.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (20. Dezember 2010)

Heut morgen ist zum erstemmal in meiner Autofahrerkaierre mein Auto nicht angesprungen. Der Wagen stand das ganze Wochenende....
Zum Glück konnte mein Vater mich zur Arbeit fahren.

Hier sind es jetzt fast -13° und am Mittwoch soll es hier auch regnen.
Dann wirds richtig glatt ich hoffe unsere Dorf hat noch  ein bissel Salz.

Ich hoffe ich friere nicht fest wenn ich gleich mit dem Hund rausgehe.


----------



## Nuala (20. Dezember 2010)

snow in the city


----------



## Hummelbrumm (20. Dezember 2010)

Cool!!


----------



## murmel04 (23. Dezember 2010)

und was habt ihr noch an Schnee????

Ist schon merklich weniger geworden.

Mal schaun was morgen auf uns zukommt.

LG


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2010)

murmel04 schrieb:


> und was habt ihr noch an Schnee????
> 
> Ist schon merklich weniger geworden.
> 
> ...



zu viel ... und das in Form von schmieriger Matschepampe :kotz:
So wie's ist unfahrbar, und wenn das Zeug demnächst wieder gefriert mit den ganzen Reifenspuren und Fußabdrücken drin, wirds auch eklig! Dabei hab ich mir doch vorgenommen, den Winter nur HT zu fahren. Was für ein Gerüttel 

Wenns schon taut, wäre es besser, wenn alles wegtaut, und nicht nur so ein bisschen und dann wieder Neuschnee oben drauf. 
Weiße Weihnachten werden eh überbewertet


----------



## Hummelbrumm (23. Dezember 2010)

-3° und Eisregen.

Alles nass draussen und es friert ziemlich sofort.
Nee was fürn fieses Wetter

Und morgen wieder Unmengen an Schnee!?!  (Hab ich gehört, hoffentlich nicht!)
Na das kann ja noch was werden.


----------



## blutbuche (24. Dezember 2010)

... schneit wieder - bleibt auch liegen - eventuell sogar befahrbar ... morgen mal gucken ..


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Dezember 2010)

mit dem Auto sehr gut befahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem Rad geht es auch (langsam)!


----------



## Veloce (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab heute die Langlaufski eingeweiht 
Radfahren, außer auf den wenigen geräumten Hauptstraßen , ist egal mit welchen Reifen hier nur noch im Wechsel mit Schieben abschnittsweise möglich .


----------



## Nuala (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich war heute auch mal im Wald, aber da ist nix zu fahren. Aachen versinkt im Schnee


----------



## Veloce (25. Dezember 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch mal im Wald, aber da ist nix zu fahren. Aachen versinkt im Schnee



Gestern hab ich mich selbst mit den Hakkapelita 330 halb schiebend durchgekämpft .
Da macht das Langlaufen viel mehr Spaß und ich hab da nich gebummelt 
sagt mir jedenfalls die kleine Muskelkatze in den Oberschenkeln .


----------



## blutbuche (25. Dezember 2010)

.... schnee viel zu tief , um richtig vorwärts zu kommen , mehr  "schiebearbeit" ... und der schnee nimmt kein ende ...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns ist auch nichts mit biken, selbst mit Langlaufski wird es schwierig. Grund: unterste Schicht aus altem Restschnee, darauf eine dicke Eisschicht auf Grund des Eisregens vom 23.12. und auf dieser Eisschicht wieder Neuschnee. Ständig bricht man durch die Eischicht und sackt weg. 
Aktuell sind es hier -10°C und von mir aus kann der Winter noch eine Weile bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (26. Dezember 2010)

Heute volle Sonne


----------



## scylla (27. Dezember 2010)

verschwinde! lass dich hier ja nicht mehr blicken! du bist so gemein!!!






mann, jetzt mag ich heute gar nicht mehr vor die tür


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Dezember 2010)

Schnee, Schnee und nochmal Schnee...

An radfahren ist nicht zu denken! Mein Mann wollte vorgestern laufen gehen, als er dann bis zu den Knien im Schnee versank sah er ein, dass selbst das nicht geht


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab das Gefühl, es taut schon wieder....
Zumindest sind die Schneeberge hier nicht mehr so hoch wie noch am Wochenende.


----------



## Principiante (28. Dezember 2010)

in Berlin hat es die halbe Nacht geschneit..._freu_...

In einer Stunde bin ich draußen! JEEP!!!


LG, Principiante!


----------



## LaCarolina (28. Dezember 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> in Berlin hat es die halbe Nacht geschneit..._freu_...
> 
> In einer Stunde bin ich draußen! JEEP!!!
> 
> ...



Und, wie ist die neue Jacke?


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Dezember 2010)

Es schneit schon wieder


----------



## Principiante (28. Dezember 2010)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Und, wie ist die neue Jacke?



...sehr gut, danke.
Wir waren aber nur laufen und es sind nur Handyfotos', nicht so dolle.

Aber der Schnee war echt toll!

Greets, Principiante!


----------



## LaCarolina (28. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> verschwinde! lass dich hier ja nicht mehr blicken! du bist so gemein!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ja..ich weiss ich bin undankbar, aber ich hätt auch gern so ne Woche richtig weissen knirschenden Schnee, obwohl ich gar keine Bike-Ausrüstung dafür habe


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Dezember 2010)

au ja, eine Woche...

aber hier sind es schon fünf.... und das waren erst der November und der Dezember, in denen liegt hier vielleicht mal  gerade ne Woche Schnee, den gibt es eigentlich immer erst im Januar oder Februar. Wenn der Winter hier vorbei ist, habe ich glaube ich ein Schneetrauma...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Januar 2011)

wir haben heute in Muttis Keller 2 Paar unbenutzte (!!!) Langlaufski, Modell schätzungsweise Ende der 70er Jahre (?) ausgegraben, die Schuhe mussten wir wegwerfen, die bröselten auseinander.
Wie siehts mit den Skiern aus, was hat sich seitdem getan? Macht es Sinn, die Teile mal auszuprobieren? Cool aussehen tun sie jedenfalls  Für neue Schuhe muss wohl eine andere Biindung drauf...

Meine Langlaufzeit ist schon laaaange her, würde das aber gern mal wieder machen!


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> wir haben heute in Muttis Keller 2 Paar unbenutzte (!!!) Langlaufski, Modell schätzungsweise Ende der 70er Jahre (?) ausgegraben, die Schuhe mussten wir wegwerfen, die bröselten auseinander.
> Wie siehts mit den Skiern aus, was hat sich seitdem getan? Macht es Sinn, die Teile mal auszuprobieren? Cool aussehen tun sie jedenfalls  Für neue Schuhe muss wohl eine andere Biindung drauf...
> 
> Meine Langlaufzeit ist schon laaaange her, würde das aber gern mal wieder machen!



Tipp: Schuhe und Bindung bei ebay zum Ausprobieren, aber vielleicht vergleichen mit einem billigen neuen Set

Gruß


----------



## blutbuche (5. Januar 2011)

...brrr ... minus 9 grad - selbst der hund bibbert .....


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Januar 2011)

Schnee + Eis + kalt im Wald. Aber schee, nur ein paar Schneeflöckchen, glitzernder Schnee im Lampenlicht und ich.


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Januar 2011)

Gefährliches Blitzeis in Berlin! Besonders die Gehwege sind äußerst glitschig! War heute früh unterwegs - es hat noch nicht geregnet. Sofort aber nach den ersten Tropfen gab's eine super glatten Schicht auf die sowieso rutschige Eisdecke. Die Hauptstraßen waren aber noch okay.


----------



## MelleD (6. Januar 2011)

Hier sind es mal 8°C, Nieselregen. Soll wohl tauen hier, aber die Eisschichten auf den Geh- und Radwegen sind schon echt mies. 
Zum Glück hab ich einen guten Gleichgewichtssinn


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Januar 2011)

Und jetzt schneit es wieder, knapp unter 0.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (6. Januar 2011)

Wir hamm hier um die 3° und Dauerregen.

So langsam kann man schon sehen das die Schneeberge schrumpfen.
Und es war nicht so glatt aufem Heimweg wie ich befürchtet hatte.

Wir haben hier anscheind mal wiedre "Glück".


----------

